# ProHopper Hydraulics



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



ProHopper Hydraulics

*http://www.prohopper.com*


----------



## white link 93

just to say what up! your anodized kits look tight need more advertisement. i got a green set last week!


----------



## inspirations central cal.

> _Originally posted by mazdarotti6_@Nov 4 2004, 07:06 PM
> *just to say what up!  your indoized kits look tight need more adverisement. i got a green set last week!
> [snapback]2361074[/snapback]​*


  NICE


----------



## socalwhiteguy

:angry:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Dec 10 2004, 07:30 PM
> *[attachmentid=74097]
> :0
> [snapback]2494378[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## REECE_STEELE

Daaaayum those anodized pumps r tiiiiight uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Dec 10 2004, 08:30 PM
> *[attachmentid=74097]
> :0
> [snapback]2494378[/snapback]​*


PRO HOPPER IS THE BEST!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdowndirty5975

Does anyone on here sell prohopper? I need some prices on some adjustable trailing arms.


----------



## mad_fabricator

any word on joe's black pro hopper regal? since its trailor rolled on the trip back from florida?


----------



## socalwhiteguy

:angry:


----------



## Temptation O*C

:biggrin: heres a PROHOPPER set-up we installed :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

your bro has always done good work for me and my bro


----------



## big pimpin

PROHOPPER!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

PRO HOPPER

[attachmentid=177770]
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## WSL63

If you don't have PITBULL OR PROHOPPER in your trunk then you are not on the BUMPER.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@May 26 2005, 11:47 PM
> *If you don't have PROHOPPER in your trunk then you are not on the BUMPER.
> [snapback]3187650[/snapback]​*


Pink car has no bumper. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/k


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Pink car has no bumper. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/k
> [snapback]3195274[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Temptation O*C

:biggrin: another prohopper set-up we did :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

im interested in a pro hopper kit, would it be better to order it from the website or does someone on here also sell pro hopper?


----------



## 86TXMonte

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 15 2005, 02:57 AM
> *im interested in a pro hopper kit, would it be better to order it from the website or does someone on here also sell pro hopper?
> [snapback]3275197[/snapback]​*



I have the same question, I want to get a 3pump set up, Any Recommedations on where to get it??


----------



## WSL63

Pro Hopper Setup. :thumbsup: Done By Mister Hardlines.


----------



## CadillacGrill21

PH sent my o-rings on time.


good buisness


----------



## blueouija

Thanks for fixing my problem with the donuts.... and thank you for the key chains...  Special thanks to Jimmy


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

PRO-HOPPER ALWAYS THE BEST!!!!!! USED BY THE BEST IN FORT WORTH TEXAS !!!! FORT WORTH, HOME OF B's CUSTOM HYDRAULICS!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalwhiteguy

:angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

i signed up woo hooo


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 15 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Thanks for fixing my problem with the donuts.... and thank you for the key chains...   Special thanks to Jimmy
> [snapback]3419414[/snapback]​*


You gotta watch-out for Jimmy he likes to eat Cats... :biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111

Hey i was wondering if anyone on here knows if PRO HOPPER has bike hydros in stock ,, last time i checked they weren't in stock


----------



## socalwhiteguy

:angry:


----------



## radicalkingz

[attachmentid=261414] :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

FORT WORTH TX :biggrin: Bs


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

:biggrin: im lovin the pink car....poor bumper..... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

Prohopper :biggrin: 



























Thanks Jimmy



:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman

Are any of you having issues buying raffle tickets online (prohopper.com)?


----------



## blackwidow

lil nate dogg doin it the prohopper way!!!


----------



## chrometwiztid

these are all some hella tricked out pics.... now whos gonna tell me where i can see them compete and jump live


----------



## soloco

HERE'S A COUPLE PRO-HOPPERS FROM UTAH


----------



## soloco

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

Just another satisfied PRO-HOPPER customer :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: like we do!!!!!!


----------



## jojo

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler

can I get in to....Daily Driver w/ Pro Hopper  h


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PINKY POWERED BY PRO HOPPER


----------



## wizard408SJHL

all I have to say about Pro Hopper is everything I have order has been ontime and well shipped the craftmanship on their equipment is great and lets not forget their customer service 1 call and they answer any concerns or problems Im having I have order thru their website and I got exactly what I saw in the online store no imitation or look alikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackwidow

pro hopper simply the best........


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Got my stuff Eric, thanks alot....still need some saco chrome comps....hit me up when u get them in stock please...and I will keep callin


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

...


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Looks good repin detroit


----------



## showandgo

what up rob


----------



## phatphord

who do i contact about buying some kit? Tried contacting via the website but no response


----------



## Harold Weathervein




----------



## Viejitos In Da House

MY TRUCK IS GETTING A PRO HOPPER SETUP INSTALLED AS WE SPEAK..I WILL POST PICS WHEN ITS DONE  EL VIEJITO 53


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Apr 20 2006, 02:21 AM~5276890
> *who do i contact about buying some kit? Tried contacting via the website but no response
> *


1-818-901-6100 Pro hopper


----------



## LouDogg

Pro~Hopper is # 1


----------



## eric ramos

i need a bike kit any one pm a new one


----------



## 83SCutDog

:thumbsup: Pro Hopper


----------



## Rob @ RNL

j/k PRO HOPPER 2006


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

_*PRO HOPPER WORKS FOR ME!!*_


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers




----------



## BigWhite

:uh:


----------



## keneken




----------



## juiced93




----------



## o g switchman

ME AND PROHOPPER GO BACK TO 98 THAT HOW LONG IT BEEN.
WHEN TO CK OUT THE SHOP. GIVE NOTHING BUT LOVE. THANKS!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pro hoppers in the trunk of PINKY BITHCES :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onPNji73B6U&NR=1


----------



## Infamous James

ALL PRO HOPPER ALL THE TIME................ TTT...........................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 03:18 PM~10920500
> *ALL PRO HOPPER ALL THE TIME................ TTT...........................
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 02:18 PM~10920500
> *ALL PRO HOPPER ALL THE TIME................ TTT...........................
> *


X2


----------



## sideshowfour

I remember Pro Hopper when they use to be called "Natiional Machine"


----------



## GUS 650

Strangers Wish


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2008, 09:07 PM~10735156
> *pro hoppers in the trunk of PINKY BITHCES :biggrin:
> *


  i only have two words for you



what the hell were you thinking? NEW YORK CITY!!!!!










:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass

9s and 13s gear whats the difference


----------



## Infamous James

TTT FOR PH!!


----------



## MLBTLB

THANKS ALEX GOT MY SET-UP.LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

:biggrin: t2t


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

armin , are they ready yet :biggrin: PINKY II is about ready to start bustin ass :0


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Newest Pro hopper edition to the team...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## JROCK

HAS ANY ONE USED THE [CHROME MONROE 27" SHOCKS] PROHOPPER SALES? IF SO DO THEY ALLOW THE REAR TO LAY LOW OR IS THERE A LIMIT? I'M NOT A HOPPER SO MY SET UP CONSISTS OF 8" CYLINDERS FRONT AND BACK ON A 75 IMPALA GLASSHOUSE. ANY INFO. OR EXPERIENCE ON THIS IS APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS..


----------



## bigsaintz

:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 9 2008, 03:56 PM~11301884
> *UR JUST TRYING TO MAKE A NAME FOR UR SELF ..BUT I GUESS ROB WILL SHOW U HOW TO BACK BUMPER THIS WEEKEND COMING UP
> *


He aint comin out here to get served up. Dont make since to drive 30 plus hours to hop for the i told you so. He knows whats up bring that stuck truck and get crushed for real.so lay back and watch me bang that shit.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 9 2008, 09:08 PM~11303843
> *He aint comin out here to get served up. Dont make since to drive 30 plus hours to hop for the i told you so.  He knows whats up bring that stuck truck and get crushed for real.so lay back and watch me bang that shit.
> *


WHAT SHOW IS HAPPENING AS FAR AS THE DENVER SHOW VIC WAS SET TO GO THERE WAS A LOSS OF A GOOD FRIEND DAYS BEFORE  BIGG UPS HOMIE YOU GUYS SHOULD BATTLE AT THE VEGAS AFTER HOP


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

It aint orange juiced anymore its........


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: WELL SAID :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife

Someone was not taught to respect his elders. :angry: 
Any one will tell you what a good guy Rob is and all you want to do is try to smear his name. I will tell you one thing, when it comes to last year at super show is wasnt Rob that wanted you out, it was someone else they just knew the judges would not listen to them. Rob never said anything cause he does not care to take the heat, again a good guy. It is easy to sit behind a computer and bump your gums and not even hop the truck YOU PAID TO HAVE BUILT. Now you are trying to bring Ron into this knowing Ron would never say a bad thing about Rob. So I think before you try bringing his name in this you should check with him.
Now, back to the truck. He really doesnt care about the truck not making it in, he didnt touch it all year, I dont think he even changed the motors; futhermore you had nothing to do with knocking him out of the standings. Last but not least Rob did not cry about anything you are the one bring up him not getting in! Grow up a little them come back.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Lets keep this a Pro Hopper thread without the HATE . Hope fully the Hating ends here .


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 11 2008, 10:03 AM~11314575
> *We wasent speaking of age we were talking about mind set. You are speaking like a kid still wet behind the ears. I will NOT argue with you homie. And your money is no good to me. You do not have my respect for the way you carry yourself. So bump all the internet BS you want championships speak louder that words.  And the thing is if Ronnie beats me he earns it by every hit of the switch. Thats how real men conduct themselves with respect and a love for the game. Not slamming everyone every chance you get. So by Grow we mean.  GROW UP
> *



X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

WHATS UP GIL WHEN YOU ALL GETTING BACK INTO THE GAME :biggrin: ITS MUCH FUNNER THAT WAY SEE YALL SOON BROS BEFORE :0 S :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 06:14 PM~11317668
> *WHATS UP GIL WHEN YOU ALL GETTING BACK INTO THE GAME  :biggrin: ITS MUCH FUNNER THAT WAY SEE YALL SOON BROS BEFORE :0 S :biggrin:
> *



I dont know man , no money in it , shows are far as f$ck and other stupid reasons . For sure Im gonna put out some sick shit for next year . You can quote me on that. I have a baby on the way ( my 1st) so my focus is on that right now .  I got somthin sick with Pro Hopper on it next year


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 12 2008, 06:47 AM~11322722
> *I dont know man , no money in it , shows are far as f$ck  and other stupid reasons . For sure Im gonna put out some sick shit for next year . You can quote me on that. I have a baby on the way ( my 1st) so my focus is on that right now .        I got somthin sick with  Pro Hopper on  it  next year
> *


COOL SEE YOU SOON ENOUGH CONGRATS ON THE NEW LIL ONE HOMEY


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

black magic need to answer there dam phone because they just lost this order calling pro hopper


----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


*DEL TORO BUILT :thumbsup: *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:werd:


----------



## DUVAL

>


*DEL TORO BUILT :thumbsup: *
[/quote]
 SWEET


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 12 2008, 06:47 AM~11322722
> *I dont know man , no money in it , shows are far as f$ck  and other stupid reasons . For sure Im gonna put out some sick shit for next year . You can quote me on that. I have a baby on the way ( my 1st) so my focus is on that right now .        I got somthin sick with  Pro Hopper on  it  next year
> *


I feel you there Gilbert(the no money part). So you ready to fight over the second place trophy again next year. I almost got all the ivy and bushes cut off the dancer. I've been going to hydraulics anonymous meetings to try and stop my urge to waste a lot of money hopping cars up and down again. I tried this 2 years ago but then I bought a new building to expand my business(which is finally going well) and then got divorced on top of it. So that kinda of delayed shit. You have to see this sick ass BD Ram I'm building on 26's. Check it out Myspace.com/qualitycollision. 

By the way who owns/runs Pro Hopper now?


----------



## mylowrider88

here is my setups
























































































:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Sep 11 2008, 10:18 PM~11582896
> *here is my setups
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

You guys have accumax solenoids in yet????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2008, 10:56 AM~11643523
> *You guys have accumax solenoids in yet????
> *


x2 and if not, then when?


----------



## DUVAL

HEY ROB MAKE THE PACKAGE OUT TO JOSH SCOBEE


----------



## Rob @ RNL

dont start ribbing me bout that game,or i will send u the wrong cookies.and make it out to sorgi


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 23 2008, 08:39 PM~11679738
> *dont start ribbing me bout that game,or i will send u the wrong cookies.and make it out to sorgi
> *


  I WAS NICE...DRUNK AS HELL BUT I WAS NICE TO U ...12-18-08 IS A LONG WAY AWAY..IT WAS A GOOD GAME... :biggrin:


----------



## abbeyg123

CAN YOU INSERT AIR INTO THE VALVE STEMS ON YOUR PUMPS OR IS THAT TO RELEASE AIR FROM THE PUMP OR SOMETHIN???


----------



## red63rag

pro hopper is the real thing, service is great always get my stuff on time,putting a new setup in my car as we speak.


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster

A big thank you to the guys that work the booth at vegas ,we blew a pumphead seal and noone had one to sell the youngman at the prohopper booth did not have one to sell but he took one off the blocks they had for sale and gave us one at no charge,thank you very much because of this persons actions we loaded our car on to the transport with out any problems once again thank you.

John Herrera

LIFESTYLE


----------



## Rob @ RNL

big ups team prohopper


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's crakin my little buddy armin :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

IS ROB FRON RNL STILL AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 16 2008, 10:27 PM~11887878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS ME IN HIGH SCHOOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RPLCC

Any christmas or tax returns deals gonna be happening?


----------



## _JuiCeD65_

watz up .. any tax return or winter specials goin on ?? i need the hook up on a 2 pump kit


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i think armin said he'll personally deliver all shipments this month :0 man that guys great


----------



## RPLCC

Any deals?


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

IS PRO HOPPER STILL GETTING THERE BLOCKS FROM JAPAN


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

will a g force II gear fit on a g-force I block


----------



## H&H




----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 5 2008, 03:35 PM~12346444
> *will a g force II gear fit on a g-force I block
> *



its the same bolt pattern, but some of the older blocks have a tight clearence between the seal ring and the corner of thye pump and require some fitting


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

sorry chaz, im stealing your shine :biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

i need da hoop up on a three pump pro comp kit any deals on dat?


----------



## onyourknees86

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Dec 21 2008, 08:59 AM~12488990
> *i need da hoop up on a three pump pro comp kit any deals on dat?
> *




Me too! i'm looking for a deal on a front or back setup or both. got money just need a good deal! free shipping would be nice or does anyone have any good used setups for sale? hit me up here or at [email protected]


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

ok im not talking bout customer service here im talkin about the quality of the pumps between pro hopper and bmh would makes the better pumps?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

cuz my customer service from pro hopper sucked and i only ordered pro balls and heavy duty ball joints and the took forever then i called and to make up for the inconvience they will send accessories i didnt get shit


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by onyourknees86_@Dec 21 2008, 10:09 PM~12494943
> *Me too! i'm looking for a deal on a front or back setup or both. got money just need a good deal! free shipping would be nice or does anyone have any good used setups for sale? hit me up here or at [email protected]
> *



Give us a call we can give you a end of 08 deal. 818-901-6100


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 27 2008, 04:13 PM~12537293
> *Give us a call we can give you a end of 08 deal. 818-901-6100
> *


 :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 4 2008, 06:24 PM~12338421
> *IS PRO HOPPER STILL GETTING THERE BLOCKS FROM JAPAN
> *



We have a machine shop man we make our parts here in house if you ever in the area stop by we would be happy to give you a tour. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS

how much does it cost to rebuild a motor?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jan 7 2009, 08:05 AM~12631055
> *how much does it cost to rebuild a motor?
> *



Your better off just replacing it the rebuilt may cost you a little less but the motor never seems to work the same. Give us a call I can get you a good price on one. 818-901-6100 :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 5 2008, 02:35 PM~12346444
> *will a g force II gear fit on a g-force I block
> *


Yes it will no problem. If you have any more questions feel free to PM me thanks.


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

wuz good wit da tax time specials??


----------



## LOWRIDER UNIVERSE




----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 04:29 PM~12672177
> *wuz good wit da tax time specials??
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe

x3.....


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

oi guess they r not tryin to make any money


----------



## Hangin Low

What up, I've got pro hoppers on my caddy and they are excellent but I was wondering if you knew of any reputable lowrider shops in Detroit where I could get my set up checked out so that I can be ready for the spring time?? Thanks, Hangin low


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Hangin Low_@Jan 24 2009, 10:23 AM~12800479
> *What up, I've got pro hoppers on my caddy and they are excellent but I was wondering if you knew of any reputable lowrider shops in Detroit where I could get my set up checked out so that I can be ready for the spring time??  Thanks, Hangin low
> *


hit up jimmy from show & go homie 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=2440


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 24 2009, 06:36 AM~12800340
> *oi guess they r not tryin to make any money
> *


guess not i think ill spend my money locally then and go with lonas , they have allways been more than helpful..... shit i got 3 g'z burning a hole in my pocket.....


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 24 2009, 05:55 PM~12803263
> *guess not  i think ill spend my money locally then and go with lonas , they have allways been more than helpful..... shit i got 3 g'z burning a hole in my pocket.....
> *


order from t & D customs they are a pro hopper distributor and their prices on some of their shit are cheaper they r located in S.C. hit up their website at www.tdcustoms.com


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

hell looks like ill spend money with black Magic Hydraulics


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 27 2009, 05:16 AM~12826806
> *hell looks like ill spend money with black Magic Hydraulics
> *


x2.....


----------



## Kpriest92

Hi im new to hydraulics and would like some tips. i just got a 93 s10 with pro hopper x series kit. i have 3 batteries and 2 pumps. i have a 36 volt golf cart battery charger. when i tried to charge them last night it started smoking so i unplugged it i dont know what to do. i had it hooked up to the positive on the end battery and negative on the other end of the last battery and i was almost positive i had it hooked up right because thats how i charged them last week and it worked fine. also how often do i have to bleed my lines and could someone tell me what other type of maintenance i might need to do regularly.


----------



## The wagon

need some help with coils got a 83 chevy wagon with v6
and 2 old red pump 6 batt some time 4-5 batt
i had pre cut one now .i had to cut them to get it to lay where i want it
now i want to put a new set of coil pre cut to get some hop 
any help thanks


----------



## VvOoIoOvV

Here's my ProHopper set up.


----------



## ProHopper

Only the best!


----------



## ProHopper777

Yep


----------



## Jimmy C

Bought some ProHopper equipment about four or five years back and it's all still working great, no problems.

Thanks f/ being an "Up & Up" hydraulics company staying consistant in all ways and not rippin' peepz in the process. I, along w/ everyone else, hope you stay correct and continmue to treat peepz correctly.
Thanks.


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

uffin:


----------



## RPLCC

Did you guys get your compitition motors in yet?


----------



## MR LAC 95

do u guys carry the manifold to run 1 pump like yn a bomb?


----------



## byrd

I HAVE 2 OLD SCHOOL WATERMAN DUMPS AND TWO O.G. HYDROAIR DUMPS FROM THE AIRFORCE IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICKS OR TALK GIVE ME A CALL AT 754-366-1953 OR E-MAIL [email protected]


----------



## dirty_duece

fast shipping i ordered a saco com motor on tuesday and got it on thursday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Psycho631

Thanks to jimmy for the great customer service


----------



## lrocky2003

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## cutty1984

how much a pump head and a saco motor run with the moz rubber gasket to oklahoma


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Pinky Bitches

PRO HOPPER IN THE TRUNK AND PINKY FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86

hey homie could you tell me what the measurement of the 16's and 18's competition cylinder casing is end-end????? thanks


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945456
> *I remember Pro Hopper when they use to be called  "Natiional Machine"
> *


dam homie you gave me a flash back and a half ive been using ther pumps since 94 there shit is the truth!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

PRO HOPPER!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## red63rag

the real deal.


----------



## rickdogg82

whats up prohopper family im in desparate need of a pic of a single pump setup bought a used prohopper pump with a single dump on it but no hoses and cant quit figure it out so please someone give a pic or something


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

SUP PRO HOPPER...I HAVE FOUND MY PRODUCTS................ROLLERZ ONLY LAS VEGAS WILL ONLY USE PRO HOPPER FROM NOW ON............


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

im planning on buying one of your banners but i want to see a picture of it first. The website doesnt show one. Can someone post one up? thanks


----------



## LUXTACY

:angry:


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 13 2009, 07:55 PM~14463448
> *SUP PRO HOPPER...I HAVE FOUND MY PRODUCTS................ROLLERZ ONLY LAS VEGAS WILL ONLY USE PRO HOPPER FROM NOW ON............
> *


2 BAD NO ONE IN VEGAS SELLS THIS CRAP!!THANK GOD!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 13 2009, 06:55 PM~14463448
> *SUP PRO HOPPER...I HAVE FOUND MY PRODUCTS................ROLLERZ ONLY LAS VEGAS WILL ONLY USE PRO HOPPER FROM NOW ON............
> *



LOL All except your VP!!


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14605657
> *LOL All except your VP!!
> *


 :0


----------



## allbluedup

To the top for my homies @ pro hopper if u like it or not their still their! O. Yeah fuck the haters and busters !


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 28 2009, 01:46 PM~14605657
> *LOL All except your VP!!
> *


LOL 1 VP and How many members?


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 29 2009, 07:05 AM~14614313
> *LOL  1 VP and How many members?
> *



LOL I think they only have 5 in Vegas so thats not saying much!!! I know 1 VP and a few members, at least Tommy ( LASVEGASROLLERONLY) doesn't stand alone he's got a few that stand behind his statement MAYBE LOL!!! What ever you got to do to get free parts LOL 

No disrespect to Prohopper though!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Gilbert, he says he's sponsored just like you!!! :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 29 2009, 11:42 AM~14615642
> *Gilbert, he says he's sponsored just like you!!!  :0
> *



When is all the hate gonna stop???


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

HATE!! I thought I was being respectful!!  I guess you got it twisted!!! Oh well!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

I'll stop invading there topic now!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jul 29 2009, 12:34 AM~14612848
> *To the top for my homies @ pro hopper if u like it or not their still their! O. Yeah fuck the haters and busters !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14605657
> *LOL All except your VP!!
> *



actually he does have pro hopper in his car


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2009, 07:14 PM~14641990
> *actually he does have pro hopper in his car
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

actually theres 11 of us...and each one of our cars has pro hopper in our cars...everything except the g force II gears,..weve had bad luck with these...but everything else is very reliable...the pink coils are the shit...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2009, 05:03 PM~14663510
> *actually  theres 11 of us...and each one of our cars has pro hopper in our cars...everything except the g force II gears,..weve had bad luck with these...but everything else is very reliable..the pink coils are the shit...
> *


PRO HOPPER SAYS ITS INSTALLER ERROR!




















NO NEED FOR UR INPUT GILBERT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2009, 01:23 AM~14679622
> *PRO HOPPER SAYS ITS INSTALLER ERROR!
> NO NEED FOR UR INPUT GILBERT
> *


well that could be the case rite there :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2009, 06:03 PM~14663510
> *actually  theres 11 of us...and each one of our cars has pro hopper in our cars...everything except the g force II gears,..weve had bad luck with these...but everything else is very reliable...the pink coils are the shit...
> *


just putting some windsheild stickers or switch extension don't count


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 12:46 AM~14635607
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't forget were u came from homie!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

actually we have pro hopper pistons.....pro hopper strokes,,, cups ,,,,dougnuts.... springs.......blocks......so i think that counts.....and actually were not sponcered we dont want free shit...we pay for our own shit...and we build our own shit...oh did i mention we drive our shit as well.....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2009, 03:34 PM~14695502
> *actually we have pro hopper pistons.....pro hopper strokes,,, cups ,,,,dougnuts.... springs.......blocks......so i think that counts.....and actually were not sponcered  we dont want free shit...we pay for our own shit...and we build our own shit...oh did i mention we drive our shit as well.....
> *


Thats because you have to drive it, and trading for tats , is kinda free...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

see this shit...we even have black magic checking up on us in posts they dont belong in...i have a stalker i feel loved... :biggrin: 

i thought it actually meant more when we build our own shit and not pay someone to do it...


anyone know if armin was feeling better????


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jul 5 2005, 01:23 PM~3366025
> *I have the same question, I want to get a 3pump set up, Any Recommedations on where to get it??
> *


order directly...this way you get what you pay for...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just for you big dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

pro hopper in las vegas


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

red ls is pro hopper single pumped.....
blue tre is black magic single pump







pro hopper taking over vegas/....
well have more videos up soon


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2009, 06:09 PM~14719331
> *red ls is pro hopper single pumped.....
> blue tre is black magic single pump
> 
> pro hopper taking over vegas/....
> well have more videos up soon
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :twak:  :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 12 2009, 01:22 PM~14748163
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :twak:    :roflmao:
> *


FILL US IN PERM-- I wanna know what you know


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 12 2009, 02:18 PM~14748774
> *FILL US IN PERM-- I wanna know what you know
> *


X2..............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2009, 07:09 PM~14719331
> *red ls is pro hopper single pumped.....
> blue tre is black magic single pump
> 
> pro hopper taking over vegas/....
> well have more videos up soon
> *



on the impala either the switch was hit at the wrong time or the check valve is allowing the pumphead to back spin cuz u can hear something...unless its the video is slower than the audio...


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2009, 07:44 PM~14751534
> *X2..............
> *


WERE WAITING aint we chris- tell that ***** to come dROp the 411 in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

HERES THE DEAL......WE BROUGHT OUT THIS SINGLE PUMPED PRO HOPPER EQUIPED LS DOING 55 AND EVERYONE OUT HERE IS ON BLACK MAGICS BALLSACK...NO WEIGHT.......AND THEY WONT GIVE US ANY CREDIT WHATS SO EVER...TELL EM PERM...WE HOPPED AGAINST 4 BLACK MAGIC EQUIPED CARS THAT NIGHT.....DID WE LOSE???????

I DIDNT SEE ANYONE BEAT THE ROLLERZ ONLY LS......
OR THE PRO HOPPER EQUIPED REGAL FROM ROYALS CC IN LAS VEGAS
OR THE RED LS PRO HOPPER EQUIPED LS FROM CALIRIDERS....

THEY WONT POST THE VIDEOS IN VEGAS CAUSE IT MAKES THEM LOOK BAD...


KEEP THAT SHIT REAL PERM........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 01:02 PM~14758890
> *HERES THE DEAL......WE BROUGHT OUT THIS SINGLE PUMPED PRO HOPPER EQUIPED  LS DOING 55 AND EVERYONE OUT HERE IS ON BLACK MAGICS BALLSACK...NO WEIGHT.......AND THEY WONT GIVE US ANY CREDIT WHATS SO EVER...TELL EM PERM...WE HOPPED AGAINST 4 BLACK MAGIC EQUIPED CARS THAT NIGHT.....DID WE LOSE???????
> 
> I DIDNT SEE ANYONE BEAT THE ROLLERZ ONLY LS......
> OR THE PRO HOPPER EQUIPED REGAL FROM ROYALS CC IN LAS VEGAS
> OR THE RED LS PRO HOPPER EQUIPED LS FROM CALIRIDERS....
> 
> THEY WONT POST THE VIDEOS IN VEGAS CAUSE IT MAKES THEM LOOK BAD...
> KEEP THAT SHIT REAL PERM........
> *


 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 01:02 PM~14758890
> *HERES THE DEAL......WE BROUGHT OUT THIS SINGLE PUMPED PRO HOPPER EQUIPED  LS DOING 55 AND EVERYONE OUT HERE IS ON BLACK MAGICS BALLSACK<span style='color:red'>
> BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 13 2009, 03:44 PM~14760941
> *OK TOMMY I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO BE COOL BUT ITS TIME TO GIVE YOU A BIG SPOON OF THAT MEDICINE THEY CALL REALITY.......YES THE ROLLERS VEGAS FINALLY BROUGHT OUT A CAR THAT WENT ABOVE THE ANKLES AND YES IT HAS PROHOPPER AND YES IT LOOKED FAIRLY CLEAN (CHROME, PAINT, INTERIOR. ECT) BUT 55" NEVER, IT COULD NOT EVEN DO 55 MPH ON THE STREET BECAUSE IT HAD NO DRIVE LINE AKA SUPER TRAILOR QUEEN....AND IM NOT HATING ON THE TRAILOR RIDERS BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO USE ONE BUT MY SHIT DRIVES ON AND OFF THE TRAILOR!!! WHAT 4 CARS DID YOU HOP I ONLY SEEN THE CAR HOP TWICE SO IF YOU CAN WHOOP 4 CARS WITH TWO HOPS I NEED TO RE-EVALUATE MY WIN LOSE RECORD :biggrin: WHY DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH HATE FOR BLACK MAGIC IS BECAUSE RON WOULDNT HELP YOUR NERD ASS WHEN YOU WAS SHOWING UP AT HIS HOUSE ON A SUNDAY FISHING FOR TIPS???? TOMMY ITS ALL GOOD ITS ALL ABOUT THE CARS AND NOT THE CHUMP WHO DONT EVEN OWN IT RUNNING HIS MOUTH......IM GLAD YOU AND PRO HOPPER HAVE SUCH A GOOD RELATIONSHIP IT MATTERS A FUCK TO ANY OF USE HEAR AT THE SHOP AND THE COMPETITION IS GOOD FOR OUR STREETS.. YOU KEEP CRYING ABOUT NO ONE POSTING THE VIDEO HAVE ONE OF YOUR BOYS BRING A CAMERA NEXT TIME AND THEN YOU CAN GET ALL THE PRESS YOU WANT........................................
> BY THE WAY
> 
> BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY
> *



STOP BEATING AROUND THE BUSH PERM...............HOW DO U REALLY FEEL??? :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

hes too busy nut riding on rons nuts...

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=61923970 

heres the video....

blue ls 55....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 04:19 PM~14761255
> *hes too busy nut riding on rons nuts...
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=61923970
> 
> heres the video....
> 
> blue ls 55....
> *


the link failed like your pro flopper :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

stop spending money on lead for your gas tanks and get rid of dial up....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 04:58 PM~14761629
> *stop spending money on lead for your gas tanks and get rid of dial up....
> *


you need to dial up sum one for sum lead.. with ur cheese force 2.. cuz it goes good with chip's :0


----------



## MUFASA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUN TOPIC! :cheesy:


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2009, 05:44 PM~14587656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i think i saw this in the pro flopper blue ls with a pro flopper backin plate come d tell the truth :biggrin: u know whos got the best and if it was just the tank and piston it not all pro flopper


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Aug 13 2009, 07:44 PM~14763308
> *i think i saw this  in the pro flopper  blue ls with a pro flopper backin plate come d tell the truth :biggrin: u know whos got the best and if it was just the tank and piston it not all pro flopper
> *


actually angelboy has this pump....


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:00 PM~14763514
> *actually angelboy has this pump....
> *


 and u got the tank in the blue ls like i said keep it real homie :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Aug 13 2009, 08:04 PM~14763569
> *and u got the tank in the blue ls like i said keep it real homie  :biggrin:
> *


i sold them a new tank i need that blue one for the back tank on my single. and if that aint real enough for you pull on up!!!! stop the hate already


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Aug 13 2009, 07:44 PM~14763308
> *i think i saw this  in the pro flopper
> *


why you talk like that your double piston 16 batt car cant even fuck with are single pump 10 batts...


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 13 2009, 08:27 PM~14763913
> *why you talk like that your double piston 16 batt car cant even fuck with are single pump 10 batts...
> *


14 battery hate all day


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Aug 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14764424
> *14 battery hate all day
> *


well pull up...and our single pump pro hopper equiped ls will chop up your double black magic double piston car....when ever your ready


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

I USUALLY STAY OUT OF THIS SHIT BCUZ I AINT GOT NO HOPPER BUT GOOD LORD THERES ALOT OF BS GOING ON...TOMMY KEEP IT REAL HOLMES... THERE WAS NO CHOPPIN UP GOING ON AT ALL PERIOD FROM NO1 IN THAT PARKING LOT.....I ONLY SEEN 2 CARS EVEN HIT BUMPER AND THAT WAS CALICHRIS AND DAN...AND ILL GIVE CREDIT WHERE ITS DO CALICHRIS SHIT WAS WORKIN THE SECOND TIME.. UR GUYS LS WAS WAIST HIGH IN THE VIDEO WHICH BY MY CALCULATIONS IS AROUND 3FT OR 36" OR 1 YARD HOW EVER U WANTA PUT IT...FUCK IT WHO CARES WHAT PRODUCT U GOT LET THE CAR DO THE TALKIN INSTEAD OF U MOUTH ....JUST CALLIN IT HOW I SEE IT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2009, 06:09 PM~14719331
> *red ls is pro hopper single pumped.....
> blue tre is black magic single pump
> 
> pro hopper taking over vegas/....
> well have more videos up soon
> *


AND THEY DIDNT EVEN REALLY GET TO HOP GROUND GOT FUCKED UP AND WE HAD TO FIX IT SO THERE IS NO CLEAR WINNER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2009, 09:51 PM~14753011
> *on the impala either the switch was hit at the wrong time or the check valve is allowing the pumphead to back spin cuz u can hear something...unless its the video is slower than the audio...
> *


CHECK VALVE


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 13 2009, 09:46 PM~14765101
> *AND THEY DIDNT EVEN REALLY GET TO HOP GROUND GOT FUCKED UP AND WE HAD TO FIX IT SO THERE IS NO CLEAR WINNER HERE :biggrin:
> *


correction the red ls won! cracker pulled up!!!! no excusses! i lost when my car had batt issues so yes a loss!!!


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:26 PM~14764838
> *well pull up...and our single pump pro hopper equiped ls will chop up your double black magic double piston car....when ever your ready
> *


 not pro flopper fat boy deul 45 block u fucker need to keep it real and its a double with all them fat bitches in the trunk so tommy shut the fuck up till u got somthing on the street side liner. d and cailchris putting it down they shit works but ur on here talkin so much shit like ur doin somthing u ant doin shit so u shut the fuck up till u can pull up and like ur team mat side my single with no fat bitch was hangin with ds car so who :biggrin: hatein now like i said shut the fuck up till u got somthing to pull up


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

THATS OUR DIFFRENCE.. WHEN OUR CARS HAVE A ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQUE IN THEM. ITS OUR CARS...NOT MINE..NOT DONALDS...ITS ROLLERZ ONLY...AND MY CAR WILL BE RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU VERY VERY VERY VERY SOON...SO NUMBER 2 COMMING RIGHT UP


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14768578
> *THATS OUR DIFFRENCE.. WHEN OUR CARS HAVE A ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQUE IN THEM. ITS OUR CARS...NOT MINE..NOT DONALDS...ITS ROLLERZ ONLY...AND MY CAR WILL BE RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU VERY VERY VERY VERY SOON...SO NUMBER 2 COMMING RIGHT UP
> *


TRY NOT TO MAKE IT A CLUB ISSUE... IM IN ROLLERZ ONLY ALONG WIT ALOT OF RO MEMBERZ WHO REP BLACK MAGIC TO THE FULLEST! IF IM NOT MISTAKEN RO DANNY,SWIPH,DIRTY AND I KNO SWEDEN JUST TO NAME AFEW IS ALSO BEHIND BM


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 01:41 AM~14679694
> *just putting some windsheild stickers or switch extension don't count
> *


I tried to stay out but yall keep comin in the WRONG forum . Pro hopper dont go bashin in your forums.... :nono: :nono:
Well if you tryin to clown rollerz by sayin they use switch extensions and stickers then you guys take the cake with theses PRO HOPPER coils. :nono: :nono:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 01:40 AM~14679691
> *well that could be the case rite there :biggrin:
> *




You guys can never and will never ever prove your product is over tha counter they way I do . That is the case right there .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 14 2009, 11:15 AM~14768794
> *TRY NOT TO MAKE IT A CLUB ISSUE... IM IN ROLLERZ ONLY ALONG WIT ALOT OF RO MEMBERZ WHO REP BLACK MAGIC TO THE FULLEST! IF IM NOT MISTAKEN RO DANNY,SWIPH,DIRTY AND I KNO SWEDEN JUST TO NAME AFEW IS ALSO BEHIND BM
> *



Hey bro , no hating but damn your truck looked like it need Pro Hopper with that hop you did at the Nationals . By the looks and sound it sounded like your pump head lost pressure .


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 14 2009, 10:25 AM~14768883
> *Hey bro , no hating but damn your truck looked like it need Pro Hopper with that hop you did at the Nationals . By the looks and sound it sounded like your pump head lost pressure .
> *


NOT ME BIG DOG! 
WIN LOOSE OR TIE IM BLACK MAGIC TILL THE CASKET DROPZ.. 
JUST LIKE THE HOMIE RON SAID "only REAL MAN can take a loss" I SEE ALOT OF PH CRYING.. THATS WHY NOONES HOPPIN WITH PH HERE IN THE 559 BIG DOG! THEY SUCK SIMPLE AS THAT NO HATE BUT ITS PROVEN.. :biggrin: BLACK MAGIC TTT


----------



## BackBumper559

ID ONLY BUY PH IF I GET A DEAL LIKE THIS LOL 
http://www.tube8.com/hardcore/andi-anderso...-napier/114665/


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 14 2009, 12:15 PM~14769388
> *ID ONLY BUY PH IF I GET A DEAL LIKE THIS LOL
> http://www.tube8.com/hardcore/andi-anderso...-napier/114665/
> *



lol


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 14 2009, 11:18 AM~14769421
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

ive created a war.......

thats fine...too many people are on bmh nuts...product for product...pro hopper lasts longer....stays stronger.....looks better.....and service is better......armin doesnt need money he does this shit cause he loves lowriding....just as us...and lil vic....if im correct ron was talking hella shit about you saying you cant even bring your truck back to him...what i said is if one of our member are hopping a car...its a rollerz ride...not a personal car.why are you in the pro hopper room...???? three of my memebers used to run black magic....and their hoses blew up...blocks cracked...and were over charged for shit....one of my members donald...with the blue ls...had black magic in his car...all brand new shit...hit it one time and wound up with a manafold thru his trunk on a fresh paint and body...and it was the first time the car was on the streets...i dont know about anyone else...but when you deal with someone so long...one you should get good parts that wont blow up because they cut costs and buy china hoses...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14770098
> *ive created a war.......
> 
> thats fine...too many people are on bmh nuts...product for product...pro hopper lasts longer....stays stronger.....looks better.....and service is better......armin doesnt need money he does this shit cause he loves lowriding....just as us...and lil vic....if im correct ron was talking hella shit about you saying you cant even bring your truck back to him...what i said is if one of our member are hopping a car...its a rollerz ride...not a personal car...get your facts straight....and if you such on black magics nuts ...why are you in the pro hopper room...???? three of my memebers used to run black magic....and their hoses blew up...blocks cracked...and were over charged for shit....one of my members donald...with the blue ls...had black magic in his car...all brand new shit...hit it one time and wound up with a manafold thru his trunk on a fresh paint and body...and it was the first time the car was on the streets...i dont know about anyone else...but when you deal with someone so long...one you should get good parts that wont blow up because they cut costs and buy china hoses...
> plain and simple.....pro hopper is our product...it doesnt mean were pushing it thru our club...but come on vic....ron told me personally that you did him dirty and you can never come back to him cause you wanted to much free shit and you owed him money...but arent you sponcered???cause i see his stickers on your shit....you down pro hopper...but as you said noone out there is running it???so how have you hopped against anyone with pro hopper...well  ya cars talk better then words...we have 4 single pumped pro hopper equiped cars out here...two of them havent been beaten by black magic.....and the pro hopper double pump we have out here is king of the streets......your right....proof
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2009, 12:35 PM~14770098
> *ive created a war.......
> 
> thats fine...too many people are on bmh nuts...product for product...pro hopper lasts longer....stays stronger.....looks better.....and service is better......armin doesnt need money he does this shit cause he loves lowriding....just as us...and lil vic....if im correct ron was talking hella shit about you saying you cant even bring your truck back to him...what i said is if one of our member are hopping a car...its a rollerz ride...not a personal car...get your facts straight....and if you such on black magics nuts ...why are you in the pro hopper room...???? three of my memebers used to run black magic....and their hoses blew up...blocks cracked...and were over charged for shit....one of my members donald...with the blue ls...had black magic in his car...all brand new shit...hit it one time and wound up with a manafold thru his trunk on a fresh paint and body...and it was the first time the car was on the streets...i dont know about anyone else...but when you deal with someone so long...one you should get good parts that wont blow up because they cut costs and buy china hoses...
> plain and simple.....pro hopper is our product...it doesnt mean were pushing it thru our club...but come on vic....ron told me personally that you did him dirty and you can never come back to him cause you wanted to much free shit and you owed him money...but arent you sponcered???cause i see his stickers on your shit....you down pro hopper...but as you said noone out there is running it???so how have you hopped against anyone with pro hopper...well  ya cars talk better then words...we have 4 single pumped pro hopper equiped cars out here...two of them havent been beaten by black magic.....and the pro hopper double pump we have out here is king of the streets......your right....proof
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:  :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 14 2009, 01:22 PM~14770537
> *:roflmao:  :nono:    :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


THE BOY HAS GONE MADD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 08:18 PM~14763000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUN TOPIC! :cheesy:
> *



im with you on this one


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

WHY ARE ALL THESE BLACK MAGIC PEOPLE IN HERE??????


SWITCHING OVER???


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2009, 12:35 PM~14770098
> *ive created a war.......
> 
> thats fine...too many people are on bmh nuts...product for product...pro hopper lasts longer....stays stronger.....looks better.....and service is better......armin doesnt need money he does this shit cause he loves lowriding....just as us...and lil vic....if im correct ron was talking hella shit about you saying you cant even bring your truck back to him...what i said is if one of our member are hopping a car...its a rollerz ride...not a personal car...get your facts straight....and if you such on black magics nuts ...why are you in the pro hopper room...???? three of my memebers used to run black magic....and their hoses blew up...blocks cracked...and were over charged for shit....one of my members donald...with the blue ls...had black magic in his car...all brand new shit...hit it one time and wound up with a manafold thru his trunk on a fresh paint and body...and it was the first time the car was on the streets...i dont know about anyone else...but when you deal with someone so long...one you should get good parts that wont blow up because they cut costs and buy china hoses...
> plain and simple.....pro hopper is our product...it doesnt mean were pushing it thru our club...but come on vic....ron told me personally that you did him dirty and you can never come back to him cause you wanted to much free shit and you owed him money...but arent you sponcered???cause i see his stickers on your shit....you down pro hopper...but as you said noone out there is running it???so how have you hopped against anyone with pro hopper...well  ya cars talk better then words...we have 4 single pumped pro hopper equiped cars out here...two of them havent been beaten by black magic.....and the pro hopper double pump we have out here is king of the streets......your right....proof
> *


GIVE ME A RING.


----------



## BackBumper559

tommy first off i dont owe ron nothing another thing pro hopper radical beat us one time i lost count of all the time i beat the hell out of black widow pro flopper truck call me up and this has nothing to do with the club you want to hop your ride against oj let me know call me 559 397 4886 vi  c sr


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 14 2009, 04:46 PM~14772454
> *tommy first off i dont owe ron nothing another thing pro hopper radical beat us one time i lost count of all the time i beat the hell out of black widow pro flopper truck  call me up and this has nothing to do with the club you want to hop your ride against oj let me know call me 559 397 4886 vi  c sr
> *


called and you didnt answer


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2009, 01:58 PM~14770842
> *WHY ARE ALL THESE BLACK MAGIC PEOPLE IN HERE??????
> SWITCHING OVER???
> *



:nono: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

What all yall black magic cheer leaders need to do is get 
off Pro Hoppers











And go to a BM forum .


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 15 2009, 08:41 AM~14776822
> *What all yall black magic cheer leaders need to do is get
> off Pro Hoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go to a BM forum .
> *


 :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 15 2009, 08:41 AM~14776822
> *What all yall black magic cheer leaders need to do is get
> off Pro Hoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go to a BM forum .
> *


HOW CAN WE BE ON YOUR NUT'S WHEN TOMMY GOT EM IN HIS MOUTH.. :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 15 2009, 01:53 PM~14778110
> *HOW CAN WE BE ON YOUR NUT'S WHEN TOMMY GOT EM IN HIS MOUTH.. :0
> *



:loco:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14770098
> *ive created a war.......
> 
> thats fine...too many people are on bmh nuts...product for product...pro hopper lasts longer....stays stronger.....looks better.....and service is better......armin doesnt need money he does this shit cause he loves lowriding....just as us...and lil vic....if im correct ron was talking hella shit about you saying you cant even bring your truck back to him...what i said is if one of our member are hopping a car...its a rollerz ride...not a personal car.why are you in the pro hopper room...???? three of my memebers used to run black magic....and their hoses blew up...blocks cracked...and were over charged for shit....one of my members donald...with the blue ls...had black magic in his car...all brand new shit...hit it one time and wound up with a manafold thru his trunk on a fresh paint and body...and it was the first time the car was on the streets...i dont know about anyone else...but when you deal with someone so long...one you should get good parts that wont blow up because they cut costs and buy china hoses...
> *


Never had problems with BMH product OR service,I was however RIPPED OFF BY PRO-FLOPPER on a $10000 order no less(parts shortages,and other items customers paid for didn't get sent,we were accused of lying,and told to fuck off by the new owners,When eric left, Pro-Flopped)I know Gilby will chime in so Fuck him in advance.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 15 2009, 12:53 PM~14778110
> *HOW CAN WE BE ON YOUR NUT'S WHEN TOMMY GOT EM IN HIS MOUTH.. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

i have a following....now all they have to do is build a single pumped steeet car to shut me up


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2009, 03:48 PM~14779304
> *i have a following....now all they have to do is build a single pumped steeet car to shut me up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2009, 04:48 PM~14779304
> *i have a following....now all they have to do is build a single pumped steeet car to shut me up
> *


only if u had a car on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

HERES MY CAR...AND ITS ON THE STREETS...IF YOU CANNOT BEAT OUR SINGLE PUMPED LS YOU CANT EVEN HOLD A STICK TO MINE


BUT OK YOULL GET YOUR WISH...BUT LETS MAKE IT INTERESTING










SINLGE PRO HOPPER PISTON
8 BATTERIES.......................


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 14 2009, 12:15 PM~14769388
> *ID ONLY BUY PH IF I GET A DEAL LIKE THIS LOL
> http://www.tube8.com/hardcore/andi-anderso...-napier/114665/
> *




Hey bro GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!! Over the weekend we were able to set you up for a good deal on parts . Just give us a ring so we can set you up with jack napier. The video will be just with you and jack . You can also shoot the Porn video with your orange juice truck . I hope this works out . Thanks bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 17 2009, 09:18 AM~14791688
> *Hey bro GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!  Over the weekend we were able to set you up for a good deal on parts . Just give us a ring so we can set you up with andi anderson . The video will be just with you and Andi . You can also shoot the Porn video with your orange juice truck .  I hope this works out . Thanks bro !  :cheesy:
> *


NO THANKZ BROTHER DONT NEED THE PARTS IM HAPPY WITH MY BM JUICE :biggrin: BUT ILL TAKE HER ANYWAYZ..LOL FUCK IT ILL EVEN WIPE HER DOWN WIT A PRO HOPPER SHIRT..LOL


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 17 2009, 05:25 PM~14795791
> *NO THANKZ BROTHER DONT NEED THE PARTS IM HAPPY WITH MY BM JUICE :biggrin: BUT ILL TAKE HER ANYWAYZ..LOL FUCK IT ILL EVEN WIPE HER DOWN WIT A PRO HOPPER SHIRT..LOL
> *



Oh snap bro I thought you wanted to get "hooked up" with the dude in the vid ha. My bad. lol


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 17 2009, 04:45 PM~14796016
> *Oh snap bro I thought you wanted to get "hooked up" with the dude in the vid ha. My bad. lol
> *


I HEAR U WANTED A "B.M FAT STICK" IN YOUR ASS :0 OH MY BAD LOL


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14784948
> *HERES MY CAR...AND ITS ON THE STREETS...IF YOU CANNOT BEAT OUR SINGLE PUMPED LS YOU CANT EVEN HOLD A STICK TO MINE
> BUT OK YOULL GET YOUR WISH...BUT LETS MAKE IT INTERESTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINLGE PRO HOPPER PISTON
> 8 BATTERIES.......................
> *


 dam i dont think any buddy seen this car on the streets that shit a mad ass hopper with no extended arms lets post this up in the vegas topic and see whos seen this on the streets of vegas lol o i dont think noone has :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14784948
> *HERES MY CAR...AND ITS ON THE STREETS...IF YOU CANNOT BEAT OUR SINGLE PUMPED LS YOU CANT EVEN HOLD A STICK TO MINE
> BUT OK YOULL GET YOUR WISH...BUT LETS MAKE IT INTERESTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINLGE PRO HOPPER PISTON
> 8 BATTERIES.......................
> *


 :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :guns: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## KrazyLac

PRO HOPPER !!!!!!!!!!!TWO PUMPS SIX BATTERIES...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Aug 17 2009, 08:46 PM~14798986
> *dam i dont think any buddy seen this car on the streets that shit a mad ass hopper with no extended arms  lets post this up in the vegas topic and see whos seen this on the streets of vegas lol  o i dont think noone has  :biggrin:
> *





YA THEY LOOK LIKE THEY ARENT DONE RIGHT.......
SINGLE PUMPED....8 BATTERIES...SINGLE PRO HOPPER PISTON...


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14784948
> *HERES MY CAR...AND ITS ON THE STREETS...IF YOU CANNOT BEAT OUR SINGLE PUMPED LS YOU CANT EVEN HOLD A STICK TO MINE
> BUT OK YOULL GET YOUR WISH...BUT LETS MAKE IT INTERESTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINLGE PRO HOPPER PISTON
> 8 BATTERIES.......................
> *


dam took u long enough to get them arms done and on the street :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14770098
> *ive created a war.......
> 
> thats fine...too many people are on bmh nuts...product for product...pro hopper lasts longer....stays stronger.....looks better.....and service is better......armin doesnt need money he does this shit cause he loves lowriding....just as us...and lil vic....if im correct ron was talking hella shit about you saying you cant even bring your truck back to him...what i said is if one of our member are hopping a car...its a rollerz ride...not a personal car.why are you in the pro hopper room...???? three of my memebers used to run black magic....and their hoses blew up...blocks cracked...and were over charged for shit....one of my members donald...with the blue ls...had black magic in his car...all brand new shit...hit it one time and wound up with a manafold thru his trunk on a fresh paint and body...and it was the first time the car was on the streets...i dont know about anyone else...but when you deal with someone so long...one you should get good parts that wont blow up because they cut costs and buy china hoses...
> *


Thats funny , because Donald never said shit to me, As for china hoses, that is your people, we use american made hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. Don't worry using that new stuff you won't ever blow a hose, because the pump will only make 5000 psi max... As for the lip service ,saying I talked shit about the O.C boys ,you were mistaken... Sorry I don't have a single for your ass ,but it will happen soon e-nuff...As long as it has taken you to do your 7 to 8 days of work 35 days later..O.J's lincoln will hurt your feelings.....

So see you sooner than you think TUMMY :0


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 11:33 PM~14835641
> *Thats funny , because Donald never said shit to me, As for china hoses, that is your people, we use american made hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. Don't worry using that new stuff you won't ever blow a hose, because the pump will only make 5000 psi max... As for the lip service ,saying I talked shit about the O.C boys ,you were mistaken BITCH... Sorry I don't have a single for your PUNK ass ,but it will happen soon e-nuff...As long as it has taken you to do your 7 to 8 days of work 35 days later..O.J's lincoln will hurt your feelings.....
> 
> So see you sooner than you think TUMMY :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 11:33 PM~14835641
> *Thats funny , because Donald never said shit to me, As for china hoses, that is your people, we use american made hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. Don't worry using that new stuff you won't ever blow a hose, because the pump will only make 5000 psi max... As for the lip service ,saying I talked shit about the O.C boys ,you were mistaken... Sorry I don't have a single for your ass ,but it will happen soon e-nuff...As long as it has taken you to do your 7 to 8 days of work 35 days later..O.J's lincoln will hurt your feelings.....
> 
> So see you sooner than you think TUMMY :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

well let the cars do the talking


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:45 PM~14844737
> *well let the pro flopper cars do the chipping then we will  be talking about buy'n sum black magic hydraulics :0
> *


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

ya right perm...i hope your cars done for super show..remember you have to pull a pump out and hop against me


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ




----------



## Rob @ RNL

Armen need u to call me as soon as u get a min.thanks rob rnl


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 25 2009, 05:10 PM~14878905
> *Armen need u to call me as soon as u get a min.thanks rob rnl
> *


X10000000000000000000


----------



## rollerz big d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 11:33 PM~14835641
> *Thats funny , because Donald never said shit to me, As for china hoses, that is your people, we use american made hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. Don't worry using that new stuff you won't ever blow a hose, because the pump will only make 5000 psi max... As for the lip service ,saying I talked shit about the O.C boys ,you were mistaken... Sorry I don't have a single for your ass ,but it will happen soon e-nuff...As long as it has taken you to do your 7 to 8 days of work 35 days later..O.J's lincoln will hurt your feelings.....
> 
> So see you sooner than you think TUMMY :0
> *


we will be weigting for you build something single is o.j useing bmh pull up or shutt up the LS wants some of bmh thats how it is team pro hopper it works for me this for ron not oj tommy whants him


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by rollerz big d_@Aug 30 2009, 07:28 PM~14929718
> *we will be weigting for you build something single is o.j useing bmh pull up or shutt up    the  LS wants some of bmh  thats how it is team pro hopper it works for me this for ron not oj tommy whants him
> *


weighting or waiting ive seen the vid of the LS :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

and what have you seen????you saw it go up and come down...heavy ..hahahah thats a joke 12 batteries single piston your just hating cause its pro hopper equiped


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 01:05 PM~14936883
> *and what have you seen????you saw it go up and come down...heavy ..hahahah  thats a joke  12 batteries single piston your just hating cause its pro hopper equiped
> *


im not hatin i dont realy care what pump its got ive seen the vid that monte is ass heavy any1 can see it 









this LS or the blue 1
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61923970

and just for comparison heres a 12batt single pump bmh powered cutty on 13s with a v8 :biggrin: 

View My Video


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 31 2009, 04:36 PM~14939307
> *im not hatin i dont realy care what pump its got ive seen the vid that monte is ass heavy any1 can see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this LS or the blue 1
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61923970
> 
> and just for comparison heres a 12batt single pump bmh powered cutty on 13s with a v8  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


YOUR NOT HATINS!!! HEAVY ASS CAR MUTHA FUCKA THATS AN EXCUSSE WHO CARES IF ITS HEAVY SO IS THAT CUTLASS BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK ALL YOU BMH CHEERLEADERS FUCKIN CRY TO FUCKIN MUCH PULL UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!AND DONT GIVE NO SHIT EITHER CHUMP CUZZ I GOT BM IN MY TRUNK TOO NOW WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 31 2009, 06:41 PM~14940809
> *YOUR NOT HATINS!!! HEAVY ASS CAR MUTHA FUCKA THATS AN EXCUSSE WHO CARES IF ITS HEAVY SO IS THAT CUTLASS BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK ALL YOU BMH CHEERLEADERS FUCKIN CRY TO FUCKIN MUCH PULL UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!AND DONT GIVE NO SHIT EITHER CHUMP CUZZ I GOT BM IN MY TRUNK TOO NOW WHAT!!!!!!
> *


it aint no excuse homie you should know that by now im not the 1 going on about it hasnt got weight in it i was just stating the fact that it does have weight in it you can tell how it lingers :biggrin: if you got bm then we now on the same team hahaha 

stop shouting dammnit your giving me a headake :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

i never said the red car has no weight...the blue ls has no weight.....oh and yes the red ls does have pro hopper in the trunk as well................


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 09:02 PM~14942766
> *i never said the red car has no weight...the blue ls has no weight.....oh and yes the red ls does have pro hopper in the trunk as well................
> *


i did think you was talking about the red 1 to be honest :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

no this one....


----------



## Beanerking1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~RO DANNY~, BlackMagicHydraulics

:wave: YOU STARTING MORE TROUBLE, HAHAHAH


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## the natural

only the pros in my shit!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Sep 1 2009, 05:10 PM~14951259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the pros in my shit!
> *



clean and simple very nice


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:14 PM~14944438
> * no this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 steve d that blue ls from rollz is heavy 350 to 400 in the trunk d told me him self just lik mouthgunns is goin to get that wagon workin with 8 battery no weight lolololol bmh for life . :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 2 2009, 10:51 AM~14959254
> *steve d that blue ls from rollz is heavy 350 to 400 in the trunk d told me him self just lik mouthgunns is goin to get that wagon workin with 8 battery no weight lolololol bmh for life . :0
> *


B.M.H

H= EAVY


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 2 2009, 10:51 AM~14959254
> *steve d that blue ls from rollz is heavy 350 to 400 in the trunk d told me him self just lik mouthgunns is goin to get that wagon workin with 8 battery no weight lolololol bmh for life . :0
> *


STOP CRYING CAUSE THIS CAR SPANKED YOUR ASS..PULL YOUR DOUBLE UP TO IT AND STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH...350 TO 450 POUNDS...HAHAHAHAHAH GUESS AGAIN...AND YOUVE NEVER BEAT DANS CAR


----------



## CALICHRIS

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 2 2009, 09:51 AM~14959254
> *steve d that blue ls from rollz is heavy 350 to 400 in the trunk d told me him self just lik mouthgunns is goin to get that wagon workin with 8 battery no weight lolololol bmh for life . :0
> *


homie stop crying already and just hopp you sound like a snitch and a crybabie you acted like they stoped selling weight. this aint no lrm show so stop with the rules already


----------



## CALICHRIS

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:41 AM~14959775
> *STOP CRYING CAUSE THIS CAR SPANKED YOUR ASS..PULL YOUR DOUBLE UP TO IT AND STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH...350 TO 450 POUNDS...HAHAHAHAHAH  GUESS AGAIN...AND YOUVE NEVER BEAT DANS CAR
> *


when are you gonna pull up so i can brake you off too and everybody esle in this town


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by CALICHRIS_@Sep 2 2009, 11:57 AM~14959910
> *when are you gonna pull up so i can brake you off too and everybody esle in this town
> *


assoon as you know who does you know what


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

when u see it you'll shit bricks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 8 2009, 10:27 PM~15021808
> *THROW ALL THAT JUNK AWAY..GO FUCK YOUR FRIENDS UP WHO SOLD YOU IT AND BUY SOME BLACK MAGIC PRODUCT :biggrin: THAT SHYT WILL HAVE U SPEAKN ENGLISH LIKE YOUR FROM CALI LOL
> *


Come on guys I got yelled at...Out of the P.H forum and get back in ours...you guys like kindergardners :cheesy:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

well then create one??


----------



## TopDogg

ProHopper in my trunk, "Wouldn't have it any other way"


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

these anodized kits are the shit


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

man, pro hopper is fuckin up, i paid for some deep cups n realized i ordered wrong ones, sent them back n told them what i needed, its been since 22 april the original order was placed...!! i understand a move, but this is bullshit...!!! ive already talked to homeboy, keeps aying ill look into it, this is bad for business man...!!! 


BULLSHIT...!!!


my boy ordered some powerballs, shit took forever to get here too, just now got it...!!!

great stuff, never had a problem before, but for some reason now, dde is fuckin up...!!!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 20 2009, 01:06 AM~15130217
> *man, pro hopper is fuckin up, i paid for some deep cups n realized i ordered wrong ones, sent them back n told them what i needed, its been since 22 april the original order was placed...!!  i understand a move, but this is bullshit...!!!  ive already talked to homeboy, keeps aying ill look into it, this is bad for business man...!!!
> BULLSHIT...!!!
> my boy ordered some powerballs, shit took forever to get here too, just now got it...!!!
> 
> great stuff, never had a problem before, but for some reason now, dde is fuckin up...!!!
> *


Damn I hate to hear this. I was hoping I was the only one with this problem. I ordered 2 chromecylinders last Tuesday. While I had him on the phone I said the only way Ill order is if you can guarentee me that I would have them by the weekend. "No problem" he said, " these are instock and will go out 1st thing in the morning"(Wednesday) Well they didnt show up, come to find out they didnt ship till yesterday(6 days later). And I only found this out cause I called for a tracking number. But it wasnt that easy, I had to call 3 times just to get the tracking number. I hope the product is better than the customer service!!!!!!!!!! I tried the tracking number yesterday and it didnt work. Maybe cause it was too soon but Im going to try it again in a few minutes and if it doesnt work than Ill just have to get a refund :angry:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 22 2009, 08:58 PM~15156835
> *Damn I hate to hear this. I was hoping I was the only one with this problem. I ordered 2 chromecylinders last Tuesday. While I had him on the phone I said the only way Ill order is if you can guarentee me that I would have them by the weekend. "No problem" he said, " these are instock and will go out 1st thing in the morning"(Wednesday) Well they didnt show up, come to find out they didnt ship till yesterday(6 days later). And I only found this out cause I called for a tracking number. But it wasnt that easy, I had to call 3 times just to get the tracking number. I hope the product is better than the customer service!!!!!!!!!!  I tried the tracking number yesterday and it didnt work. Maybe cause it was too soon but Im going to try it again in a few minutes and if it doesnt work than Ill just have to get a refund :angry:
> *



Still not here :angry:


----------



## liuhan

I wear fashion and newMy Webpage to the beach with my boyfriend today,I bought it online last week,I like it very much.I wanted to give him a surprise,but my boyfriend doesn't like it and said it was not suitalbe for me,why? How do you think of this bikini?Is it not fashionable? Why does my boyfriend say like that?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i wouldnt click on that if i was you :0


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 26 2009, 06:10 PM~15194522
> *i wouldnt click on that if i was you :0
> *


x2ooo


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

SUP IN HERE ITS BEEN A GHOST TOWN..


----------



## JUST US

VEGAS SNEAK PEAK.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## JUST US

_*PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!!*_ 



:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## JUST US

SUFFERING WITH BLACK MAGIC PUMP.... :buttkick: 





PRO HOPPER PUMPS SLAPPIN THE BUMPER!!!! 



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US+Oct 3 2009, 09:27 PM~15260450-->
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 09:28 PM~15260453
> *SUFFERING WITH BLACK MAGIC PUMP.... :buttkick:
> 
> 
> PRO HOPPER  PUMPS SLAPPIN THE BUMPER!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship
> *


none of the videos work


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 09:26 PM~15260443
> *VEGAS SNEAK PEAK.... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

WERE WAITING


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 01:10 AM~15300005
> *WERE WAITING
> *


X2


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE




----------



## SEAZ01

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2008, 08:55 AM~12189511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOLY FUK THTS TIGHT


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

big ups to happy and dan putting it down for pro hopper


----------



## allbluedup

Big ups to team all stars ,team HOW HIGH HYDROS,team GARCIA CUSTOMS , Specially PRO HOPPER HYDROS for the support , who ever said saco motors suck keep hatin we broke everybody off with the same sacos we been testing our cars with and still working so its ok u shit talkers come buy this motors this is a good batch stay up MACK ,ARMEN and the rest of TEAM PRO HOPPER. From team. HOW HIGH HYDROS


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

whats up guys, I have been trying to find the right Brand for myself. I have never been into hopping and now look foward to doing so. I had bought a bunch of stuff from BMH. and ended up getting ripped off. They send me a bunch of CCE shit ( with logos still on the boxes). I have pics to prove it. But fuck tha its in the past. I got an 89 crown vic ( my avitar) and I realy wana get it off the ground.

what you guys recommend?

I realy wana shut down all thease east cost guys who repp BMH.


----------



## down79

anyone know of a diagram to wire a prewired 10 switch box to the pumps?? all the colored wires to the dumps??? :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JOEWANCHO914_@Oct 15 2009, 09:02 AM~15364894
> *whats up guys, I have been trying to find the right Brand for myself. I have never been into hopping and now look foward to doing so. I had bought a bunch of stuff from BMH. and ended up getting ripped off. They send me a bunch of CCE shit ( with logos still on the boxes). I have pics to prove it. But fuck tha its in the past. I got an 89 crown vic ( my avitar) and I realy wana get it off the ground.
> 
> what you guys recommend?
> 
> I realy wana shut down all thease east cost guys who repp BMH.
> *


good luck on shuttin down BMH in the midwest and eastcoast..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Oct 15 2009, 08:25 PM~15371343
> *anyone know of a diagram to wire a prewired 10 switch box to the pumps?? all the colored wires to the dumps??? :uh:
> *


the colors are whatever you'd like them to control. It's just a wire. It's not set in stone that one color can control only a dump or a pump. The wire can be used on only 1 component a dump a pump or ur 24v switch wire. But you can determine whatever color wire u want to control that component


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 04:30 PM~15346583
> *big ups to happy and dan putting it down for pro hopper
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEWANCHO914_@Oct 15 2009, 08:02 AM~15364894
> *whats up guys, I have been trying to find the right Brand for myself. I have never been into hopping and now look foward to doing so. I had bought a bunch of stuff from BMH. and ended up getting ripped off. They send me a bunch of CCE shit ( with logos still on the boxes). I have pics to prove it. But fuck tha its in the past. I got an 89 crown vic ( my avitar) and I realy wana get it off the ground.
> 
> what you guys recommend?
> 
> I realy wana shut down all thease east cost guys who repp BMH.
> *


give me a call :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 16 2009, 05:34 PM~15381963
> *good luck on shuttin down BMH in the midwest and eastcoast..
> *


ITS NOT HARD!!! WE TOOK CARE OF THE WESTCOAST!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

LOWRIDER BRASIL :biggrin: 

Buick "street" (Arthur - Raça Ruim) - by GARAGE CUSTONS Curitiba!!!

ProHopper in Setup!!!


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

LOWRIDER BRASIL
Honda Civic Reverse Flow (Quinho - La Onda) - by GARAGE CUSTONS Curitiba!!!


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 16 2009, 07:34 PM~15381963
> *good luck on shuttin down BMH in the midwest and eastcoast..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MB671

Wassup Pro Hopper
heres one for the daily driven... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by JOEWANCHO914_@Oct 15 2009, 10:02 AM~15364894
> *whats up guys, I have been trying to find the right Brand for myself. I have never been into hopping and now look foward to doing so. I had bought a bunch of stuff from BMH. and ended up getting ripped off. They send me a bunch**** of CCE shit ****( with logos still on the boxes). I have pics to prove it. But fuck tha its in the past. I got an 89 crown vic ( my avitar) and I realy wana get it off the ground.
> 
> what you guys recommend?
> 
> I realy wana shut down all thease east cost guys who repp BMH.
> *



:roflmao: ( on what you said about what they sent you..)

Welcome to team pro hopper bro  .


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 26 2009, 01:26 PM~15470193
> *:roflmao:  ( on what you said about what they sent you..)
> 
> Welcome to team pro hopper bro   .
> *


what up


----------



## mosthatedcc2

I agree Pro Hopper Has great product's But WOW, service is NOT SO GOOD..:thumbsdown: :banghead: 
Hope they get it figured out. I'm going :yes: "*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS*" :yes: from now on fast shipping and WAY BETTER SERVICE!! :worship:


----------



## mosthatedcc2

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Oct 26 2009, 10:17 PM~15475847
> *I agree Pro Hopper Has great product's But WOW, service is NOT SO GOOD..:thumbsdown:  :banghead:
> Hope they get it figured out. I'm going  :yes:  "BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS"  :yes: from now on fast shipping and WAY BETTER SERVICE!!  :worship:
> *


 Yea Just wanted to say thanks again ARMIN ARRANAGA you helped another customer make the switch..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Oct 26 2009, 09:25 PM~15475988
> *Yea Just wanted to say thanks again ARMIN ARRANAGA you helped another customer make the switch..
> *


 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Oct 26 2009, 09:25 PM~15475988
> *Yea Just wanted to say thanks again ARMIN ARRANAGA you helped another customer make the switch..
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsdown: Dude - Bm answering the phone is like hiting the lottery and you think thats good service??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 26 2009, 01:33 PM~15470254
> *what up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 27 2009, 10:59 PM~15488468
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  Dude - Bm answering the phone is like hiting the lottery and you think thats good service??
> *


Don't you got some ground effects to put on or something :0 ....Just F'in with ya Gilby


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 27 2009, 10:59 PM~15488468
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  Dude - Bm answering the phone is like hiting the lottery and you think thats good service??
> *


And I hired 2 people to anwser the phones,now....















Plus we have parts :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

:0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 27 2009, 11:08 PM~15488578
> *Don't you got some ground effects to put on or something :0 ....Just F'in with ya Gilby
> *




Quit stalkin my myspace!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 28 2009, 07:28 AM~15490400
> *Quit stalkin my myspace!
> *


You got me fucked up, I don't go to Hoe space....Thats Jessica's side, thats the gurly sites :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15498019
> *You got me fucked up, I don't go to Hoe space....Thats Jessica's side, thats the gurly sites :0
> *



shit thats where she puts up the good pictures of you lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15498019
> *You got me fucked up, I don't go to Hoe space....Thats Jessica's side, thats the gurly sites :0
> *




Let me giv ya alittle pointer - Its called advertising/marketing and its FREE. People with $millions$ have a myspace account . Im willing to bet I get more traffic hits on my myspace than your Bmagic web-site.. :0


----------



## mosthatedcc2

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 29 2009, 07:57 AM~15501620
> *Let me giv ya alittle pointer - Its called advertising/marketing and its FREE. People with $millions$ have a myspace account . Im willing to bet I get more traffic hits on my myspace than your Bmagic web-site.. :0
> *


Let Me give you some advice as I have shopped and been shopping for years. Pro Hopper does Have OK Shi* But BLACK MAGIC is way way Better in customer service I would rather Not get an answer then Be WAITING for weeks and WEEKS just Wondering are they on some bullshi* and I have ordered From both, pro hopper NOT THE WAY TO GO</span> and all my shit is PRO HOPPER they HAVE piss pore sales reps. they lie and lie and mess orders up then tell you yea will take care of you we want our customers to be happy!! I'm still waiting for switch exstensions. You can Keep them.. so again you DO NOT HAVE BETTER SERVICE you just sell a lie and stand behind the lie!!! wow :biggrin: NOW that's the truth...
MIDWEST is being swept by "<span style=\'color:green\'>BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS" it's the only way to go. if you want your equipment without waiting til next YEAR to ride.
(Also BMH already has the best advertisement it's called return customers/ word of mouth, it sells way more than Lil' Kids space anyday"


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

HEY DO ANY OF YOU GUYS OFFER STEEL BLOCKS WITH YOUR PUMPS??? I DONT SEAM TO SEE ANY ON THERE WEB SITE??


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 20 2009, 12:06 AM~15130217
> *man, pro hopper is fuckin up, i paid for some deep cups n realized i ordered wrong ones, sent them back n told them what i needed, its been since 22 april the original order was placed...!!  i understand a move, but this is bullshit...!!!  ive already talked to homeboy, keeps aying ill look into it, this is bad for business man...!!!
> BULLSHIT...!!!
> my boy ordered some powerballs, shit took forever to get here too, just now got it...!!!
> 
> great stuff, never had a problem before, but for some reason now, dde is fuckin up...!!!
> *



man, like 1/2 a yer later and still done have that shit, he can keep the fucken 45 bucks+shipping, he obviously needs it more than i do...!!!


*FUCK PRO HOPPER...!!!*

never again, fucken bullshitter...!!!


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 29 2009, 06:57 AM~15501620
> *Let me giv ya alittle pointer - Its called advertising/marketing and its FREE. People with $millions$ have a myspace account . Im willing to bet I get more traffic hits on my myspace than your Bmagic web-site.. :0
> *


why go to the website when we get the best deals thru the phone ?

thats why we got l.i.l best site to advertise


----------



## mosthatedcc2

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 1 2009, 01:37 AM~15526545
> *man, like 1/2 a yer later and still done have that shit, he can keep the fucken 45 bucks+shipping, he obviously needs it more than i do...!!!
> !!!!!!!BUY BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## mosthatedcc2

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 27 2009, 11:59 PM~15488468
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  Dude - Bm answering the phone is like hiting the lottery and you think thats good service??
> *


Not true unless you dialed the wrong # try again they'll sell you parts then you can get some orders out!!! LOL :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Nov 1 2009, 01:57 PM~15528904
> *Not true unless you dialed the wrong # try again they'll sell you parts then you can get some orders out!!! LOL  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Come on with yur 26 post cheerleading bm .










You aint got NO stripes brotha to be bumpin them gums cheerleader . Quit opening bullshit accounts !


----------



## mosthatedcc2

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 2 2009, 11:27 AM~15536160
> *Come on with yur 26 post cheerleading bm .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aint got NO stripes brotha to be bumpin them gums cheerleader .  Quit opening bullshit accounts !
> *


Call it what you wanna call it. Pro Hopper should treat there customers like they are real customers and not like SHI* and you wouldn't have upset customers this is "NO BULLSHIT JUST A REAL CUSTOMERS EXSPERIANCE" :angry: I was big on Pro hopper and they pissed on me. I will tell every one I can about my exsperiance and hope they will learn from my dealings with this BAD SERVICE, OK PARTS company. so try again....... :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Nov 2 2009, 12:31 PM~15537468
> *Call it what you wanna call it. Pro Hopper should treat there customers like they are real customers and not like SHI* and you wouldn't have upset customers this is "NO BULLSHIT JUST A REAL CUSTOMERS EXSPERIANCE"  :angry:  I was big on Pro hopper and they pissed on me. I will tell every one I can about my exsperiance and hope they will learn from my dealings with this BAD SERVICE, OK PARTS company. so try again....... :0
> *



28 post :roflmao: No stripes homie .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Oct 26 2009, 07:17 PM~15475847
> *I agree Pro Hopper Has great product's But WOW, service is NOT SO GOOD..:thumbsdown:  :banghead:
> Hope they get it figured out. I'm going  :yes:  "your in the wrong topic homeboy go to bmh topic :0 :0 .. some one always gotta hate!!! ron loves his cheer leaders!!! you guys look at him like his god!!! you guys are fools!!! :0   stand on your own two feet!!   *


----------



## mosthatedcc2

wow if you guys put this much time into your service, your customers would really be happy!!! Also Always on my own feet! NO cheerleader here just one of the MANY unhappy EX-customers of pro HOPPER. :angry: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Oct 26 2009, 08:17 PM~15475847
> *I agree Pro Hopper Has great product's But WOW, service is NOT SO GOOD..:thumbsdown:  :banghead:
> Hope they get it figured out. I'm going  :yes:  "BLACK MAGIC #1..................</span>*


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 27 2009, 09:59 PM~15488468
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  Dude - Bm answering the phone is like hiting the lottery and you think thats good service??
> *


 UR JUS MAD CUZ PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 3 2009, 12:41 AM~15546367
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>fool go back to lowrider bikes you in the wrong topic!!!!! hater!!!! go cheerlead some where else go with your god ron!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :buttkick: :tears: *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 3 2009, 02:43 AM~15546370
> * UR JUS MAD CUZ PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!!!!
> *



Get outa here wit that weak shit with yur ( Posts: 43) lol . Another fake ass account . Buncha crybabys with no stripes .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 3 2009, 06:16 AM~15546955
> *Get outa here wit that weak shit with yur ( Posts: 43)  lol . Another fake ass account .  Buncha crybabys with no stripes .
> *


 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 3 2009, 07:16 AM~15546955
> *Get outa here wit that weak shit with yur ( Posts: 43)  lol . Another fake ass account .  Buncha crybabys with no stripes .
> *


Y DONT U GO DO SUM WORK?PRO FLOPPER IS CRAP!!!!!PROVEN FACT!!!!THE PISTON PUMPS R GARBAGE HOMIE!!!!!AND IF U DONT LIKE THE TRUTH FUCK IT THATS UR PROBLEM!!!!DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 07:06 AM~15546903
> *fool go back to lowrider bikes you in the wrong topic!!!!! hater!!!! go cheerlead some where else go with your god ron!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :tears:
> *


CHEERLEADERS R PEOPLE WHO DONT HAVE CARS!!!!I GOT 1....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 3 2009, 10:41 AM~15547982
> *
> Y DONT U GO DO SUM WORK?PRO FLOPPER IS CRAP!!!!!PROVEN FACT!!!!THE PISTON PUMPS R GARBAGE HOMIE!!!!!AND IF U DONT LIKE THE TRUTH FUCK IT THATS UR PROBLEM!!!!DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!
> *







Its yur problem bro , your in Pro Hopper thread droppin tears . Truth is Pro Hopper is the ONLY Provin pump OVER the COUNTER . THAT right ther is a FACT . 
FACT provin at shows and on youtube suka . Get your Facts str8 and Dry your eye.


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 3 2009, 09:51 AM~15548081
> *Its yur problem bro , your in Pro Hopper thread droppin tears .  Truth is Pro Hopper is the ONLY Provin pump OVER the COUNTER . THAT right ther is a FACT .
> FACT provin at shows and on youtube suka . Get your Facts str8 and Dry your eye.
> *


YEAH RIGHT!AND U GOTTA CHANGE UR G-FORCE JUNK AFTER EVERY SHOW!!!!!UR PUMPS SUCK AND SO DOES UR CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!!!WATS UR EXSCUSE 4 THAT??.....THAT PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!IM DONE LATER


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

lol with yur FAKE acount . 

Dumb ass you giv it away with your prior post . Yur trippin on empire because u know they dont rep BM no more lol .Then yur postin in vegas topics . 

Your a fake hiding behind a key board with NO stripes .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 3 2009, 08:43 AM~15547996
> *CHEERLEADERS R PEOPLE WHO DONT HAVE CARS!!!!I GOT 1....
> *


pull up then !!!!! stop hiding behing a screen name!!!! ill be at the new years majestic picnic i aint hard to find pull up lets hop!!!! go hang from rons nuts and tell him how good his product is suck ass!!!!!!!! stand on your own two feet!!!! my actions speak for me its proven!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 3 2009, 11:21 AM~15548979
> *lol with yur FAKE acount .
> 
> Dumb ass you giv it away with your prior post . Yur trippin on empire because u know they dont rep BM no more lol .Then yur postin in vegas topics .
> 
> Your a fake hiding behind a key board with NO stripes .
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUCK WAT THEY REP!!!I CARE ABOUT ME,MYSELF,AND I....AND PERSONALLY I THINK PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!U CANT GET MAD AT ME 4 BANGING IN HERE LOOK AT ALL THE DUMBFUCKS IN CHEERLEADER!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 3 2009, 10:53 PM~15557132
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCK WAT THEY REP!!!I CARE ABOUT ME,MYSELF,AND I....AND PERSONALLY I THINK PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!U CANT GET MAD AT ME 4 BANGING IN HERE LOOK AT ALL THE DUMBFUCKS IN cry me a river already :tears: :tears: pro hopper till i die!!! :0  real talk !!*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 4 2009, 12:53 AM~15557132
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCK WAT THEY REP!!!I CARE ABOUT ME,MYSELF,AND I....AND PERSONALLY I THINK PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!U CANT GET MAD AT ME 4 BANGING IN HERE LOOK AT ALL THE DUMBFUCKS IN CHEERLEADER!!!!!!
> *



LoL , CRYBABY . 

Thats whats different about us at Team Pro hopper , People will cry rivers or simply run there mouth BUT when We call out crybabys like you yall dont do shit. 
Yall dont do a thing but yap yap yap . I can guarantee Ill smash any of yall with thesE pumps that you Hate so much with your Fake account ass. Wich ever is closer for you , you got me in the centeral coast , you got Happy in the west or Im sure Rob can serve you in the east .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 4 2009, 10:36 AM~15560286
> *LoL  , CRYBABY .
> 
> Thats whats different about us at Team Pro hopper , People will cry rivers or simply run there mouth BUT when We call out crybabys like you yall dont do shit.
> Yall dont do a thing but yap yap yap  . I can guarantee Ill smash any of yall with thesE pumps that you Hate so much with your Fake account ass. Wich ever is closer for you , you got me in the centeral coast , you got Happy in the west or Im sure Rob can serve you in the east .
> *


 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Nov 2 2009, 10:27 AM~15536160-->
> 
> 
> 
> Come on with yur 26 post cheerleading bm .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aint got NO stripes brotha to be bumpin them gums cheerleader .  Quit opening bullshit accounts !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 01:45 PM~15538186
> *the king and queen of it...LOL*


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 3 2009, 01:43 AM~15546370
> * UR JUS MAD CUZ PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!!!!
> *


If u hate pro hopper so much why u in here yapping ur fucking mouth that's why we laugh at people like u don't get something free after u buy some parts and u want to talk shit nobody cares what product u use u just a cheerleader trying to hang on some nuts so u can be somebody !!!!!


----------



## mosthatedcc2

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Nov 5 2009, 02:51 AM~15567860
> *If u hate pro hopper so much why u in here yapping ur fucking mouth that's why we laugh at people like u don't get something free after u buy some parts and u want to talk shit nobody cares what product u use u just a cheerleader trying to hang on some nuts so u can be somebody !!!!!
> *


!!!!!!GO BLACK MAGIC OR GO HOME!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Almost 32 Fake Post from a guy with no stripes ! Almost there bro , keep doin your thang !


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:46 AM~15571187
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> !!!!!!GO BLACK MAGIC OR GO HOME!!!
> *


LMAO u a joke stop trying to look good for ron just call him and ask him to hook u up with some free parts so u can be happy and stop crying !!!! Don't worry about what words we use or what not get of the nuts bring ur ass to L.A on the first with ur bm car and do something till then u still aint shit!!!!!!!!!lol!!!


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC

Looks like the boys at Pro Hopper dont back down to no one ! pro hopper has been around for a very long time .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SLIK's CADILLAC_@Nov 5 2009, 02:55 PM~15573826
> *Looks like the boys at Pro Hopper dont back down to no one ! pro hopper has been around for a very long time  .
> *


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 5 2009, 11:57 AM~15571291
> *Almost 32 Fake Post from a guy with no stripes ! Almost there bro , keep doin your thang !
> *


IF PRO FLOPPER IS SO GREAT HOW COME U HAVENT WON ANY TITLES IN THE LAST 3 YEARS?????LOL!!!!UR FUCKING NUTRIDERS!!!ITS TAKING U HOW LONG TO BUILD THIS CAR COMING OUT IN 2010????Y DONT U GET OFF UR COMPUTER AND FINISH UR SHIT??!!!!!DONT TALK ABOUT IT B ABOUT IT....PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 6 2009, 01:19 AM~15579441
> *IF PRO FLOPPER IS SO GREAT HOW COME U HAVENT WON ANY TITLES IN THE LAST 3 YEARS?????LOL!!!!UR FUCKING NUTRIDERS!!!ITS TAKING U HOW LONG TO BUILD THIS CAR COMING OUT IN 2010????Y DONT U GET OFF UR COMPUTER AND FINISH UR SHIT??!!!!!DONT TALK ABOUT IT B ABOUT IT....PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!
> *


In the last three yrs the hop has been going down hill dumb ass . I dont even go to the shows any more . I know your just waiting and jocking on what New I have coming out . Just sit back and try to earn some stripes . 
I do have a option to just sit in front of a computer if I want . I have it like that . :0 I have employees :0 . 
Now why dont you show who you are ? Fake ass account !


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usajoke.com_@Nov 6 2009, 09:04 AM~15581196
> *In the last three yrs the hop has been going down hill dumb ass . I dont even go to the shows any more .  I know your just waiting and jocking on what New I have coming out . Just sit back and try to earn some stripes .
> I do have a option to just sit in front of a computer if I want . I have it like that .  :0  I have employees  :0 .
> Now why dont you show who you are ? Fake ass account !
> *


SO NOW UR ADMITTING U DONT BUILD UR OWN SHIT??????UR A FUCKING LOSER!!!!!LOOKS LIKE U SHOULD TAKE UR SHIT 2 DA STREETS AND EARN SUM STRIPES....MR THE SHOWS GOING DOWN HILL......SOUNDS LIKE A EXSCUSE 2 ME!!!!!

















P.S. PRO FLOPPER IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MINTZ




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 6 2009, 09:46 AM~15582266
> *SO NOW UR ADMITTING U DONT BUILD UR OWN SHIT??????UR A FUCKING LOSER!!!!!LOOKS LIKE U SHOULD TAKE UR SHIT 2 DA STREETS AND EARN SUM STRIPES....MR THE SHOWS GOING DOWN HILL......SOUNDS LIKE A EXSCUSE 2 ME!!!!!
> P.S. PRO FLOPPER IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!
> *


come see me!!!!!! im on the street all day every day !!! on every catagory!!! 













P.S. STOP HATTING "YOU CRY TO MUCH" :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Y cant we all just get along???? :biggrin: o and i won the supershow in 08 and last i checked my cars say Pro Hopper on them. now lets be nice :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Nov 1 2009, 02:57 PM~15528904
> *Not true unless you dialed the wrong # try again they'll sell you parts then you can get some orders out!!! LOL  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i just called BMH friday, first time i dialed, they answered and were already putting my items in a box to ship out...!!! 

im just saying, ive never had a problem before the move, and if thats the excuse for taking over 1/2 a year of me bugging and everything, talking back forth on the phone & email, and dude is telling me, "oh yeah ill send it out this weekend, or next week" and nothing, that put it over the top for me...thats bullshit fellas, i've never (nor should i have to) have to deal with that customer servce...

sorry but im done with pro hopper...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

also just want to add, we dont have very many hydraulics vendors left and to do people wrong that way just isnt right...


----------



## Colorado Lowrider

Ey I jus put a order in at pro hoppers web page a couple days ago and my order status still says "awaiting CC processing" but they have already gotten the money outta my bank account. I tried calling two different numbers all day and never got an answer and sent an email to their customer service email and no answer yet. I'm not sure if the awaiting CC processing status never goes away and my parts are already shipped or wat. All I need is my parts so if any pro hopper reps see this please send a PM and let me know wats going on thanks


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 7 2009, 06:26 PM~15593852
> *i just called BMH friday, first time i dialed, they answered and were already putting my items in a box to ship out...!!!
> 
> im just saying, ive never had a problem before the move, and if thats the excuse for taking over 1/2 a year of me bugging and everything, talking back forth on the phone & email, and dude is telling me, "oh yeah ill send it out this weekend, or next week" and nothing, that put it over the top for me...thats bullshit fellas, i've never (nor should i have to) have to deal with that customer servce...
> 
> sorry but im done with pro hopper...
> *


That's coo homeboy u got ur opinion and nobody can take that from u good luck !


----------



## Colorado Lowrider

Ey I jus put a order in at pro hoppers web page a couple days ago and my order status still says "awaiting CC processing" but they have already gotten the money outta my bank account. I tried calling two different numbers all day and never got an answer and sent an email to their customer service email and no answer yet. I'm not sure if the awaiting CC processing status never goes away and my parts are already shipped or wat. All I need is my parts so if any pro hopper reps see this please send a PM and let me know wats going on thanks


----------



## tx regulater 254

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 6 2009, 09:04 AM~15581196
> *In the last three yrs the hop has been going down hill dumb ass . I dont even go to the shows any more .  I know your just waiting and jocking on what New I have coming out . Just sit back and try to earn some stripes .
> I do have a option to just sit in front of a computer if I want . I have it like that .  :0  I have employees  :0 .
> Now why dont you show who you are ? Fake ass account !
> *


Ssssh Gilbert!!! Word gettin around bout them antigravity modulators you workin on!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 8 2009, 07:54 AM~15596859
> *Ssssh Gilbert!!! Word gettin around bout them antigravity modulators you workin on!
> *


----------



## mosthatedcc2

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 9 2009, 10:04 AM~15605771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK so when you going to address the problem at hand your customer service is not so good and shipping is not any better. you keep dodging the problem at hand! company going down hill and you just talk shit to people like me who already stated I was a pro hopper fan originally but bad service made a change for me and sounds like others maybe this would be where instead of being the big striped man you are and try letting everyone know what the problem is and when we can all exspect repair of the problem and you might get better responces.....! :banghead: :banghead: 
I kinda see where the problem is " LEADERSHIP BY EXAMPLE"


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Nov 9 2009, 12:40 PM~15607873
> *OK so when you going to address the problem at hand your customer service is not so good and shipping is not any better. you keep dodging the problem at hand! company going down hill and you just talk shit to people like me who already stated I was a pro hopper fan originally but bad service made a change for me and sounds like others maybe this would be where instead of being the big striped man you are and try letting everyone know what the problem is and when we can all exspect repair of the problem and you might get better responces.....! :banghead:  :banghead:
> I kinda see where the problem is " LEADERSHIP BY EXAMPLE"
> *



Look here man , I dont ship parts ! I dont make them either! Im not the distributor !!! My company is USA MOTORSPORTS not anything else! 

The next thing is , I only Prove the Products work . I prove the products are in my rides and they work over the counter . That is it . You are crying to the wrong guy .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 9 2009, 10:51 AM~15608025
> *Look here man , I dont ship parts ! I dont make them either! Im not the distributor !!!  My company is USA MOTORSPORTS not anything else!
> 
> The next thing is , I only Prove the Products work . I prove the products are in my rides and they work over the counter . That is it . You are crying to the wrong guy .
> *


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608025
> *Look here man , I dont ship parts ! I dont make them either! Im not the distributor !!!  My company is USA MOTORSPORTS not anything else!
> 
> The next thing is , I only Prove the Products work . I prove the products are in my rides and they work over the counter . That is it . You are crying to the wrong guy .
> *


THATS RIGHT U DONT GOT SHIT OR DO SHIT BUT BAD MOUTH PEOPLE THAT R COMPLAING ABOUT SHITTY CUST. SERVICE AND CRAPPY PARTS!!!!THEY GOT A RIGHT 2 DO THAT IF THEY FEEL THEYRE GETTING FUCKED!UR PROBLEM IS U HAVE 2 SIT HERE AND WATCH ALL THESE CUSTOMERS LEAVE PRO FLOPPER AND COME 2 THE DARKSIDE!!!!!!!THE REALITY IS PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Your doin great! 50 post ! and 49 of them are for pro hopper !!!!!! 

Man you need to quit hiding behind a key board and let everyone know your not a fake !


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 9 2009, 04:01 PM~15610784
> *Your doin great! 50 post ! and 49 of them are for  pro hopper !!!!!!
> 
> Man you need to quit hiding behind a key board and let everyone know your not a fake !
> *


WHO DO I HAVE 2 PROVE MYSELF 2???U?HAHA UR A FUCKING JOKE!!!!!UR NOTHING BUT A NUTT RIDER 4 PRO FLOPPER!!!U SAID SO URSELF U DONT HAVE 2 DO SHIT BUT SIT ON UR ASS A PECK AT A KEYBOARD!!!!!GO OUT IN UR SHOP AND EARN SUM STRIPES!!!!BEEN ABOUT 3 YEARS SINCE U DID ANYTHING DESCENT!!!!!LOL....OR IF UR GONNA STAY ON HERE TALKING SHIT PUT ON UR CHEERLEADING UNIFORM AND UR POM POMS!!!!!!PRO FLOPPER :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 9 2009, 04:17 PM~15611773
> *WHO DO I HAVE 2 PROVE MYSELF 2???U?HAHA UR A FUCKING JOKE!!!!!UR NOTHING BUT A NUTT RIDER 4 PRO FLOPPER!!!U SAID SO URSELF U DONT HAVE 2 DO SHIT BUT SIT ON UR ASS A PECK AT A KEYBOARD!!!!!GO OUT IN UR SHOP AND EARN SUM STRIPES!!!!BEEN ABOUT 3 YEARS SINCE U DID ANYTHING DESCENT!!!!!LOL....OR IF UR GONNA STAY ON HERE TALKING SHIT PUT ON UR CHEERLEADING UNIFORM AND UR POM POMS!!!!!!PRO FLOPPER :angry:
> *


pull up already and shut up!!! was up now!!! what you gonna do now cheerleadear!!! back peddle!!! get out of here already !!!!!i bet this fool luxtacy is a black magic cheerleader just starting shit you big puccy!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by mosthatedcc2_@Nov 9 2009, 11:40 AM~15607873
> *OK so when you going to address the problem at hand your customer service is not so good and shipping is not any better. you keep dodging the problem at hand! company going down hill and you just talk shit to people like me who already stated I was a pro hopper fan originally but bad service made a change for me and sounds like others maybe this would be where instead of being the big striped man you are and try letting everyone know what the problem is and when we can all exspect repair of the problem and you might get better responces.....! :banghead:  :banghead:
> I kinda see where the problem is " LEADERSHIP BY EXAMPLE"
> *


So bm ron didn't want u ! That's sad homeboy u hate pro hopper so much that u can't stay of their nuts u doing bad . Keep posting its just making us laugh at u. Good luck. Try kool aid he probably give u some free parts! P.s u still a joke hope to see u on new years !!!!!!lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 9 2009, 12:53 PM~15608768
> *THATS RIGHT U DONT GOT SHIT OR DO SHIT BUT BAD MOUTH PEOPLE THAT R COMPLAING ABOUT SHITTY CUST. SERVICE AND CRAPPY PARTS!!!!THEY GOT A RIGHT 2 DO THAT IF THEY FEEL THEYRE GETTING FUCKED!UR PROBLEM IS U HAVE 2 SIT HERE AND WATCH ALL THESE CUSTOMERS LEAVE PRO FLOPPER AND COME 2 THE DARKSIDE!!!!!!!THE REALITY IS PRO FLOPPER SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!
> *



If pro hopper suck so much why u keep posting on here go over and post at the dark side ,o u I get it u just trying to impress ron so u can earn some points.that's coo get urs soon u be able to hang from his nuts to good look tarzan !!!!!!p.s ur just a u aint got a car if u do show up new years!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Nov 10 2009, 01:05 AM~15617206
> *If pro hopper suck so much why u keep posting on here go over and post at the dark side ,o I get it u just trying to impress ron so u can earn some points.that's coo get urs soon u be able to hang from his nuts to good look tarzan !!!!!!p.s ur just a joke u aint got a car if u do show up new years!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Nov 9 2009, 06:17 PM~15611773
> *WHO DO I HAVE 2 PROVE MYSELF 2???U?HAHA UR A FUCKING JOKE!!!!!UR NOTHING BUT A NUTT RIDER 4 PRO FLOPPER!!!U SAID SO URSELF U DONT HAVE 2 DO SHIT BUT SIT ON UR ASS A PECK AT A KEYBOARD!!!!!GO OUT IN UR SHOP AND EARN SUM STRIPES!!!!BEEN ABOUT 3 YEARS SINCE U DID ANYTHING DESCENT!!!!!LOL....OR IF UR GONNA STAY ON HERE TALKING SHIT PUT ON UR CHEERLEADING UNIFORM AND UR POM POMS!!!!!!PRO FLOPPER :angry:
> *



lol . You just dont Know whats brewing here at Usa Motorsports for 2010







... 
When completed I will pull this post back up again for you















what you need to do is quit







rons dick and







with him. 
Quit hiding behind a fake







account actin like a


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 10 2009, 09:02 AM~15618504
> *lol . You just dont Know whats brewing here at Usa Motorsports for 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> When completed I will pull this post back up again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you need to do is quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rons dick and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with him.
> Quit hiding behind a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> account actin like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 10 2009, 07:02 AM~15618504
> *lol . You just dont Know whats brewing here at Usa Motorsports for 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> When completed I will pull this post back up again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you need to do is quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rons dick and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with him.
> Quit hiding behind a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> account actin like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 10 2009, 08:02 AM~15618504
> *lol . You just dont Know whats brewing here at Usa Motorsports for 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> When completed I will pull this post back up again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you need to do is quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rons dick and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with him.
> Quit hiding behind a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> account actin like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha gilberts the kang of smileys :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Nov 10 2009, 09:02 AM~15618504-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol . You just dont Know whats brewing here at Usa Motorsports for 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> When completed I will pull this post back up again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you need to do is quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rons dick and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with him.
> Quit hiding behind a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> account actin like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off Gilbert, I know you wanna suck/swing from my sac, but I don't know who this is. I know your jelous and all ,but there is enuff cock to go around for all ya
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Nov 10 2009, 03:24 PM~15622678
> *hahaha gilberts the kang of smileys  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know where he finds all of these, I do know the cock sucking he had custom made :biggrin:


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 10 2009, 08:02 AM~15618504
> *lol . You just dont Know whats brewing here at Usa Motorsports for 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> When completed I will pull this post back up again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you need to do is quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rons dick and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with him.
> Quit hiding behind a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> account actin like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL THIS DUMB SHIT U PUT UP JUS PROVES THAT UR A FUCKING LAME!!!Y DONT U POST UP A PIC OF U IN UR CHEERLEADING UNIFORM AND UR POM POMS!!!!OR LETS SEE SUM CARS THAT U BUILT,,,R THERE ANY???I DOUBT IT...STAY WERE YOUR AT BEHIND A DESK DOING NOTHING....LOL...PRO FLOPPER IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15625689
> *First off Gilbert, I know you wanna suck/swing from my sac, but I don't know who this is. I know your jelous and all ,but there is enuff cock to go around for all ya
> I don't know where he finds all of these, I do know the cock sucking he had custom made :biggrin:
> *



I got the dick smileys ordered from your web-store :biggrin: Custom made by you man! Since you claim your the best . :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you guys are crazy :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 05:56 PM~15612247
> *pull up already and shut up!!! was up now!!! what you gonna do now cheerleadear!!! back peddle!!! get out of here already !!!!!i bet this fool luxtacy is a black magic cheerleader just starting shit you big puccy!!!!!!
> *


*NOTICE ALL THE FAKE NAMES COME FROM THAT SIDE???????????? WHAT DO I KNOW THOUGH I GOT 86 FROM BUYING PARTS FROM THEM!!!!!!BECAUSE I STAND ON MY OWN 2 FEET!!! FUCK IT ILL DRIVE 370 MILES TO BUY FROM PRO HOPPER I AINT TRIPPING!!!!!! THE PROBLEM WITH PRO HOPPER IS YOU HAVE TO PUT IN YOUR OWN WORK LIKE REAL GEE'Z DO!!!! *


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## shamrockshaker

Just stopped by because your so smugg about your pro-pooper shit you should see what everyone has to say majority rules and your shit is not doing so well. you might wanna get you cheerleading outfit on and go see RON @ BLACK MAJIC HYDRAULICS. There products are sweeping in the topic just an idea......BUDDY!! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=512003


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Dec 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15858834
> *Just stopped by because your so smugg about your pro-pooper shit you should see what everyone has to say majority rules and your shit is not doing so well. you might wanna get you cheerleading outfit on and go see RON @ BLACK MAJIC HYDRAULICS. There products are sweeping in the topic just an idea......BUDDY!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=512003
> *


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Dec 3 2009, 10:33 AM~15858834
> *Just stopped by because your so smugg about your pro-pooper shit you should see what everyone has to say majority rules and your shit is not doing so well. you might wanna get you cheerleading outfit on and go see RON @ BLACK MAJIC HYDRAULICS. There products are sweeping in the topic just an idea......BUDDY!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=512003
> *



ANOTHER BITCH ASS FOOL WITH A NEW NAME PROBABLY SOME ONE FROM VEGAS LIKE THE LAST IDIOT TRYING TO HIDE AND GOT GOT RED HANDED LUXTACY !!!! IF RONS PRODUCT IS SO GOOD HOW COME HE CANT BEAT ME!! WE WILL SEE ON THE MAJESTIC NEW YEAR PICNIC!! BMH AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADERS THAT HIDE BEHIND FAKE ACCOUNTS TRYING TO SHUT PRO HOPPER DOWN~!!!! BLACK MAGIC AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF GOOF BALLS!!! I SAID IT HAPPY FROM JUST. US CC COME GET SOME!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Black Magic Cheer leaders cant step up to the Plate. When it all comes down , They get served COAST TO COAST . :0 They can yap , cry but cant Step Up to the Challenge. Then they Post up FAKE names lol . Weak shit.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2009, 11:01 PM~15877371
> *ANOTHER BITCH ASS FOOL WITH A NEW NAME PROBABLY SOME ONE FROM VEGAS LIKE THE LAST IDIOT TRYING TO HIDE AND GOT GOT RED HANDED LUXTACY !!!! IF RONS PRODUCT IS SO GOOD HOW COME HE CANT BEAT ME!! WE WILL SEE ON THE MAJESTIC NEW YEAR PICNIC!! BMH AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADERS THAT HIDE BEHIND FAKE ACCOUNTS TRYING TO SHUT PRO HOPPER DOWN~!!!! BLACK MAGIC AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF GOOF BALLS!!! I SAID IT HAPPY FROM JUST. US CC COME GET SOME!!!!!!!
> *


SO WHO WAS IT?????


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2009, 11:01 PM~15877371
> *ANOTHER BITCH ASS FOOL WITH A NEW NAME PROBABLY SOME ONE FROM VEGAS LIKE THE LAST IDIOT TRYING TO HIDE AND GOT GOT RED HANDED LUXTACY !!!]IF RONS PRODUCT IS SO GOOD HOW COME HE CANT BEAT ME!! WE WILL SEE ON THE MAJESTIC NEW YEAR PICNIC! BMH AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADERS THAT HIDE BEHIND FAKE ACCOUNTS TRYING TO SHUT PRO HOPPER DOWN~!!!! BLACK MAGIC AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF GOOF BALLS!!! I SAID IT HAPPY FROM JUST. US CC COME GET SOME!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Dec 4 2009, 11:01 PM~15877371-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOF</span> BALLS!!! I SAID IT HAPPY FROM JUST. US CC COME GET SOME!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Dec 5 2009, 12:01 PM~15880465
> *SO WHO WAS IT?????
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

:0 UR HOMIE


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 5 2009, 08:30 PM~15884110
> *:0    UR HOMIE
> *


NOPE UR TEAM MEMBER TEAM BMH


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 5 2009, 09:13 PM~15884426
> *NOPE UR TEAM MEMBER TEAM BMH
> *


 NO ONE CONSIDERS ME A BMH TEAM MEMBER....






BUT IVE HEARD U PICK UP WAY MORE PARTS FROM RON THAN I EVER HAVE....SO WHERE DOES THAT PUT U IN ALL THIS ?? :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 5 2009, 09:26 PM~15884555
> *NO ONE CONSIDERS ME A BMH TEAM MEMBER....
> BUT IVE HEARD U PICK UP WAY MORE PARTS FROM RON THAN I EVER HAVE....SO WHERE DOES THAT PUT U IN  ALL THIS ??  :0
> *


A MIX MATCHER.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM JUNGLENESE......
I WAS WATCHING WHEN U HOPPED RICK AND DA REGAL ON ROLLIN WHAT WERE U YELLING AGAIN???????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 5 2009, 09:35 PM~15884655
> *A MIX MATCHER....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IM JUNGLENESE......
> I WAS WATCHING WHEN U HOPPED RICK AND DA REGAL ON ROLLIN WHAT WERE U YELLING AGAIN???????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THAT THE BMH PISTON BEAT THE BLADDER...........AND ??????


IF I WOULDA HAD MOBOUNCE IN IT I WOULDA YELLED THAT OUT......I COULDA BEAT RIC WITH A FENNER PUMP :0 ......WOULD THAT PUT ME ON TEAM FENNER??


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 5 2009, 09:52 PM~15884830
> *THAT THE  BMH PISTON BEAT THE BLADDER...........AND ??????
> IF I WOULDA HAD MOBOUNCE IN IT I WOULDA YELLED THAT OUT......I COULDA BEAT RIC WITH A FENNER PUMP  :0 ......WOULD THAT PUT ME ON TEAM FENNER??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 5 2009, 09:07 AM~15879448
> *Black Magic Cheer leaders cant step up to the Plate.  When it all comes down , They get served COAST TO COAST .  :0  They can yap , cry but cant Step Up to the Challenge.  Then they Post up FAKE names lol . Weak shit.
> *


ARE YOU COMING TO THE PIC NIC ON NEW YEARS???


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

well be there 

PRO HOPPER ALL THE WAY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 02:52 PM~15901971
> *well be there
> 
> PRO HOPPER ALL THE WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 5 2009, 09:07 AM~15879448
> *Black Magic Cheer leaders cant step up to the Plate.  When it all comes down , They get served COAST TO COAST .  :0  They can yap , cry but cant Step Up to the Challenge.  Then they Post up FAKE names lol . Weak shit.
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :tears: :tears: :tears: stick with your air bag's & donk's


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 02:52 PM~15901971
> *well be there
> 
> PRO HOPPER ALL THE WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 03:52 PM~15901971
> *well be there
> 
> PRO HOPPER ALL THE WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:35 PM~15904238
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Dec 5 2009, 12:01 AM~15877371-->
> 
> 
> 
> one win</span>Atleast I can keep it real, I've busted yo ass many times. Cheerleader
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 5 2009, 10:26 PM~15884555
> *NO ONE CONSIDERS ME A BMH TEAM MEMBER....
> BUT IVE HEARD U PICK UP WAY MORE PARTS FROM RON THAN I EVER HAVE....SO WHERE DOES THAT PUT U IN  ALL THIS ??  :0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I consider you a homie that keeps it real. No sugar coating. You could be a part of anyones team, but you put it down better by yourself...The real rider
Click to expand...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 05:58 PM~15917470
> *Damn Happy you doing bad, I've been staying out this topic to show respect for Armin, But since you all up in our mix, I'll post..
> Run with that IM DOING BAD FOOL IM NOT THE ONE GETTING BROKEN OFF EVERY WEEKEND BY ANGEL BOY CUSTOMS STRAIGHT OUT THE BACK YARD!!! AND U WANT TO SAY YOU BROKE ME OFF MMANY TIMES KEEP IT REAL HOMEBOY!! ME A CHEERLEADER I GOT CARS AND PROVE MY POINT MANY TIMES!!! HOMIE I YHINK YOU DOING BAD!!! GO PLAY WITH YOUR SECOND SWITCH CARS!!!! :0 :0 U CRY TO MUCH!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: *


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:35 PM~15904238
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


COME GET BROKE OFF THEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15920325
> *
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 16 2009, 09:14 PM~16005043
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15920325
> *IM DOING BAD FOOL IM NOT THE ONE GETTING BROKEN OFF EVERY WEEKEND BY ANGEL BOY CUSTOMS STRAIGHT OUT THE BACK YARD!!! AND U WANT TO SAY YOU BROKE ME OFF MMANY TIMES KEEP IT REAL HOMEBOY!! ME A CHEERLEADER I GOT CARS AND PROVE MY POINT MANY TIMES!!! HOMIE I YHINK YOU DOING BAD!!! GO PLAY WITH YOUR SECOND SWITCH CARS!!!!  :0  :0 U CRY TO MUCH!!!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:wow:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Thats Black MAGIC always gettin served . Well I hope he gets a Pro Hopper Pump for xmas so he wont be gettin served so hard . :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15901971
> *well be there
> 
> PRO HOPPER ALL THE WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that Dan's regal??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 23 2009, 05:41 PM~16071079
> *Thats Black MAGIC always gettin served . Well I hope he gets a Pro Hopper Pump for xmas so he wont be gettin served so hard .  :biggrin:
> *


Look, coming from someone who hasn't won shit since 06' weren't you with CCE than... :biggrin: 

Happy knows he a chipper, but atleast he does put it down. As for crying...Read his post...second swich???? :0 Later haters :cheesy: See you new years !!!!rite


----------



## BIG D LV

PRO HOPPER#1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 23 2009, 04:41 PM~16071079
> *Thats Black MAGIC always gettin served . Well I hope he gets a Pro Hopper Pump for xmas so he wont be gettin served so hard .  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: x2


----------

